# اضف لنا اي معلومة لديك عن السيارات لتعم الفائدة لجميع الاعضاء!!!لا تتردد ادخل وشارك



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

All Information, Including Photos And Illustrations, In These Pages Is Believed To Be Correct And Reliable. The Information Contained In These Pages Is Given As General Information For The Installation Of Audio, Video, Security, Communications,
And Other Accessory Products Into Mobile And/Or Vehicle Applications. The Install Doctor, Any Subsidiaries Or Divisions Thereof, Or Any Member Of These Companies Shall Not Be Held Liable For Any Damages And/Or Injuries Resulting From
The Use Of Information Contained In These Pages. All Information Contained In These Pages Should Be Checked And Verified With Appropriate Test Equipment To Assure The Safety And Proper Operation Of Equipment Installed And The Vehicle
Itself. Careful Attention Should Be Given To All Electronic/Electric Circuits. High Voltages And Currents Can Cause Bodily Injury, Skin Damage, And Even Death. Installs Are Taken At The Risk Of Each Installer, And/Or Individual.​Publication, Duplication, or Retransmission Of This Document Not Expressly Authorized In Writing By The Install Doctor Is Prohibited. Protected By U.S. Copyright Laws. © 1997,1998,1999,2000.​www.installdr.com
Up To 1983-1986​Toyota Radio Wire Harnesses​1987 And Newer​AS VIEWED FROM MATING END OF CONNECTOR​C D
A B
H I
F G
E K
J
N
M
L​AS VIEWED FROM MATING END OF CONNECTOR​E F G H I J
A B C D
M N O P
K L​Typical Toyota Typical New Radio
Pin What It Is In Dash Wire Color Equivalent Wire Color​A Right Front Speaker (+) Green Gray
B Left Front Speaker (+) Pink White
C +12 Volt Ignition Wire Gray Red
D +12 Volt Battery Wire Blue w/ Yellow Stripe Yellow
E Right Front Speaker (-) Blue Gray w/ Black Stripe
F Left Front Speaker (-) Purple White w/ Black Stripe
G Ground Wire Black Black
H Power Antenna Wire 1 Blue (join wires 1 & 2
I Power Antenna Wire 2 together to this blue wire)
J​​Do Not Use​
K Right Rear Speaker (+) Red Purple
L Left Rear Speaker (+) Black Green
M Right Rear Speaker (-) White Purple w/ Black Stripe
N​​Do Not Use​
O​​Do Not Use​
P Left Rear Speaker (-) Yellow Green w/ Black Stripe​Typical Toyota Typical New Radio
Pin What It Is In Dash Wire Color Equivalent Wire Color​A Right Front Speaker (+) Green Gray
B Left Front Speaker (+) Pink White
C Right Front Speaker (-) Blue Gray w/ Black Stripe
D Left Front Speaker (-) Purple White w/ Black Stripe
E Ground Wire Black Black
F +12 Volt Ignition Wire Gray Red
G Power Antenna Wire 1 Blue (join wires 1 & 2
H Power Antenna Wire 2 together to this blue wire)
I​​Do Not Use​
J Right Rear Speaker (+) Red Purple
K Right Rear Speaker (-) White Purple w/ Black Stripe
L +12 Volt Battery Wire Blue w/ Yellow Stripe Yellow
M Left Rear Speaker (+) Black Green
N Left Rear Speaker (-) Yellow Green w/ Black Stripe​Note:​​using an optional snap on wire harness adapter will simplify the wiring. Most snap on wire harness adapters have already converted and color coded
the wires from the auto makers in dash wire harness to match typical aftermarket radio wire colors.
** The wire colors listed in the chart above are typical for these vehicles during these years but may not be the exact colors for this vehicle. This is another
reason to use a snap on wire harness adapter. **
استخدم الرابط اذا كنت تحتاج الموضوع معلومات بسيطة عن الربط الكهربي للراديو تويوتا 1986
http://www.installdr.com/Harnesses/Toyota-Wiring.pdf​


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

1986 Toyota 22RTE/RE EFI Wiring Diagram​1​1986 Toyota 22RTE/RE EFI Wiring Diagram​2​1986 Toyota 22RTE/RE EFI Wiring Diagram​3
Wire Colors:
B = Black
BR = Brown
G = Green
GR = Gray
L = Light Blue
LG = Light Green
O = Orange
P = Pink
R = Red
V = Violet
W = White
Y = Yellow
معلومات عن EFI system لسيارات تويوتا ولكن لموديلات قديمة اذا كنت تحتاج الموضوع استخدم الرابط ادناه*
http://www.well.com/~mosk/Images/22RTE_EFI.pdf​


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.iedtexas.org/sbdctech/source/techTier1Needs.pdf

نرجوا من الاخوة اذا كان لديهم اي استفسار او اي سؤال عن اي موضوع في السيارات سواء بالجانب الكهربي او الميكانيكي توجيه السؤال عسى ان يحصلو على الاجابة


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

VRX925VD 
65
English ​
​
Installation and Wire
connection manual
_VRX925VD_
Installation and Wire connection manual
n ​
​
*******s
1. BEFORE STARTING ............................................................... 65
2. PACKAGE *******S ........................................................... 65
3. GENERAL CAUTIONS ............................................................ 66
4. CAUTIONS ON INSTALLATION .............................................. 66
5. INSTALLING THE MAIN UNIT ................................................. 67
6. REMOVING THE MAIN UNIT .................................................. 69
7. CAUTIONS ON WIRING .......................................................... 69
8. WIRE CONNECTION .............................................................. 70
9. SAMPLE SYSTEMS ................................................................ 73
1. ​
​
BEFORE STARTING
2. ​
​
PACKAGE *******S
1. This set is exclusively for use in cars with a
negative ground 12 V power supply.
2. Read these instructions carefully.
3. Be sure to disconnect the battery “​
​
v” terminal
before starting. This is to prevent short
circuits during installation. (Figure 1)
Car battery
Figure 1
1 ​
​
Main unit
2 ​
​
Tuner Amp unit
3 ​
​
Manuals
Owner’s manual & Installation manual
Warranty card
Guide label for SIRIUS radio
4 ​
​
Power supply lead (For the main unit)
5 ​
​
Power supply lead (For the tuner amp
unit)
6 ​
​
Connection cord (Main unit « Tuner amp unit)
7 ​
​
Antenna extension cord
8 ​
​
Bag for accessories of the main unit (No. 1)
Flat head screw (M5 ​
​
´ 8) ............................ 4
Sems hexagonal bolt (M5​
​
´ 8) ..................... 5
Electro tap
Machine screw (M4​
​
´ 3) ............................... 4
9 ​
​
Bag for accessories of the main unit (No. 2)
Hook plate ................................................... 2
Cord clamp
Rubber cap
Special screw
0 ​
​
Bag for accessories of tuner amp unit
Maunting bracket ......................................... 2
Canoe clip ................................................... 4
Machine screw (M4 ​
​
´ 8) .............................. 4
! ​
​
Universal mounting bracket
* ​
​
Remote control unit
# ​
​
Battery
(for remote control unit)
$ ​
​
Outer Escutcheon
% ​
​
DCP Case
66 ​
​
VRX925VD English Installation and Wire
connection manual
3. ​
​
GENERAL CAUTIONS
4. ​
​
CAUTIONS ON INSTALLATION
1. Do not open the case. There are no user serviceable
parts inside. If you drop anything
into the unit during installation, consult your
dealer or an authorized CLARION service
centre.
2. Use a soft, dry cloth to clean the case. Never
use a rough cloth, thinner, benzine, or alcohol,
etc. For tough dirt, apply a little cold or
warm water to a soft cloth and wipe off the
dirt gently.
1. Prepare all articles necessary for installing
the main unit before starting.
2. This model is used with the LCD panel slid
forwards (shell loading system). On some
types of cars, the LCD panel may touch the
dashboard or shift lever, in which case it cannot
be installed. Check that the set will not
hamper operation of the shift lever before
choosing the place of installation.(Figure 2)
5. Use the enclosed screws for installation. Using
other screws can cause damage. (Figure
4)
3. Install the unit within 30° of the horizontal
plane. (Figure 3)
4. If you have to do any work on the car body,
such as drilling holes, consult your car dealer
beforehand.
6. The source unit has mounting screw holes
for NISSAN (N marks) and TOYOTA (T
marks) vehicles.
Dashboard
Shift leveShift lever r
(check that it does not
touch the LCD.)
Figure 2
Max. 30°
Figure 3
Chassis Chassis
Damage
Max. 8 mm (M5 screw)
Figure 4
Figure 5
T
N T N
T N
VRX925VD ​
​
67
English ​
​
Installation and Wire
connection manual
5. ​
​
INSTALLING THE MAIN UNIT
n ​
​

الرابط التالي يحوي على الموضوع كاملا 
http://www.teamclarion.com/SharedWe...388256b6f005c4a01/$FILE/VRX925VD_Eng_Inst.pdf​ ​


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

About > AllExperts > Experts Search  


*Experts: American Motors*

thousands of questions
Home · More Questions · Question Library · Free Encyclopedia ·zmhp('style="color:#fff"') Make this Site Your Homepage! 


<IMG height=5 width=1>if(this.zPsi&&(zAu(zPsi,'',0,0,0))){w(xe+'>');zAu(zPsi,'hc',0,154,60);w(ap[0]+qd)}Subjects

More Topic Questions if(this.zOfs&&zOfs){w('');zob();w('
')}American Motors Offers Fuel Injection Parts Ford Fuel Injection 1957 Fuel Injection AMC Rambler American Midas Auto Repair What are offers?


Question Library
# A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z Ask a question about American Motors
AllExperts
Experts of the Month
Expert Login
Volunteer

Awards

About Us
Tell friends
Link to Us
Disclaimer

*About* Chris Schurrer

*Expertise*
I can answer anyhting AMC. I can answer some of Nash, Hudson, Jeep & Renault.

*Experience*
Own Many AMC Cars 

*Organizations*
AACA

<IMG height=5 width=1> [FONT=arial, geneva, helvetica]*Advertisement*[/FONT]h1{font-size:13pt; font-weight:bold; font-family:verdana; color:#C00; margin-top:0px; margin-bottom:0px;}
*You are here: Experts > Home/Garden > Auto Repair > American Motors > Fuel Injection*

*Topic: American Motors*


*Expert: *Chris Schurrer
*Date: *1/25/2005
*Subject: *Fuel Injection

*Question*
Hello I have a 83 Alliance with only 22K miles on it but it has a problem. 

It has a throttle body fuel injection setup and is running WAY to rich, so much that it wont run other than to idle it. Indications are thick black soot out the exhaust and the air filter gets soaked with fuel. ALso the engine backfires through the throttle body. Ive read the chilton book and performed the basic tests and it has not helped. Basically something is telling the injector to pump in too much fuel.

From the trouble shooting guide it suggested to change the Oxygen sensor on the exhaust which I did and no improvement. Getting the trouble code out of the ECU is a 3 which indicates a bad wide open throttle switch and or closed (idele) throttle switch which of course the book doesnt tell how to test either.

One thing I have observed, while its running for its brief time before stalling from flooding out there appears to be a leak at a gasket between the intake manifold and the throttle body lower base, can this cause this symptom?

So any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Its a car for my son and even though its 22 years old its like new if I could fix this problem. 

if(zs>0){w(''+x2+'#b">Get the answer below
');zSB(1,3);w('
')}Get the answer below
*Sponsored Links*

Fuel InjectorFuel Injector Info. Fast & Easywww.FuelsInjectors.info
Fuel Proof Ltd12V diesel transfer pump Special offer pricewww.fuelproof.co.uk/acatalog
Car Maintenance at MidasVisit Midas for Light Replacements and Other Car Maintenance Needs.www.Midas.com


*Answer*
Throttle body leak probably makes the car run lean and the compuyer sensors keep trying to richen the mixture. When the engine RPM increases the percentage of leaking air is less but the the extra rich mixture floods out the engine.

I would try to replace the gasket and check for other vaccum leaks to see if it resolves the problem. Remember to change the oil because it is probably fouled & thinned from fuel washing into the crankcase. 

*Add to this Answer* *Ask a Question*​

.rate {border-top:1px solid #999;border-bottom:1px solid #999} Rate this Answer Was this answer helpful? Not at allDefinitely 12345 
zau(256,400,125,'ri','http://r.about.com/?url=http://experts.about.com/q/American-Motors-2560/Fuel-Injection.htm&length=5&gs='+gs+'&tl=60','')zSB(2)*Sponsored Links*

China Zhejiang Auto Partsauto combination switch ignition switchwww.chinasensen.com
Fuel InjectorsLifetime warranty fuel injectors Express shipping available.www.directauto.com

Email this page |zmbm('') Bookmark if(this.z336){wi(600,15,'http://z.about.com')}else{w(xa)}








*About Us | Advertise on This Site | User Agreement | Privacy Policy | Kids' Privacy Policy | Help*
Copyright © 2006 About, Inc. About and About.com are registered trademarks of About, Inc. The About logo is a trademark of About, Inc. All rights reserved.http://experts.about.com/q/American-Motors-2560/Fuel-Injection.htm
<IMG id=zIpfb height=1 width=1 border=0>


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/You can *support Wikipedia* and the Wikimedia Foundation by making a tax-deductible donation.​
*Gasoline direct injection*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

(Redirected from Gasoline Direct Injection)
Jump to: navigation, search
*Gasoline direct injection* or *GDI* is a variant of fuel injection employed in modern four stroke petrol engines. The gasoline or biobutanol is injected right into the combustion chamber of each cylinder, as opposed to conventional multi point fuel injection that happens in the intake manifold.
GDI enables stratified charge (ultra lean burn) combustion for improved fuel efficiency and emission levels at low load. Further improving efficiency and high-load output-power, the engine power is governed by modulating fuel injection, like a diesel engine; as opposed to restricting intake airflow, like a conventional gas internal combustion engine.
********s*

[hide]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 Theory of operation <LI class=toclevel-1>2 History <LI class=toclevel-1>3 External links 
4 References
//http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/
*[edit] Theory of operation*

The major advantages of a GDI engine are increased fuel efficiency and high power output. This is achieved by the precise control over amount of fuel and injection timings which are varied according to the load conditions. In addition, there are no throttling losses when compared to a conventional fuel injected or carburated engine, which greatly improves efficiency (only in engines that are using no throttle plate). Basically, the engine management system continuously chooses between three different modes of combustion: ultra lean burn combustion, stoichiometric combustion, and high power output mode.
Each mode is characterized by *air-fuel ratio*, the amount of fuel in the air-fuel mixture; the stoichiometric ratio for petrol is 14.7 to 1 by weight, but in ultra lean mode, it could be as high as 65 to 1. These leaner mixtures than those ever achieved in the conventional engines are desired because of reduced fuel consumption.

*Ultra lean combustion* mode is effective under normal running conditions, when little acceleration is required. The fuel is not injected at the intake stroke but rather at the latter stages of the compression stroke, so that the small amount of air-fuel mixture is optimally placed just near the spark plug. This stratified charge is surrounded by mostly air which keeps the fuel away from the cylinder walls for lowest emissions. The combustion takes place in a toroidal cavity on the piston's surface. This technique enables the usage of ultra lean mixtures with very high air-fuel ratio, impossible with traditional carburetors or even intake port injection.
*Stoichiometric combustion* mode is activated for moderate load conditions. In this mode, fuel is injected during the intake stroke. The air-fuel mixture is homogeneous with the stoichiometric rates necessary for the catalytic converter to remove a maximum of the major pollutants CO and NOx from the exhaust gas.
In *full power mode*, the air-fuel mixture is homogeneous as well and contains the minimum mass of fuel over the amount required for stoichiometric that is possible to ignite without knocking out, as defined by the compression ratio of the engine and the mass of air in the combustion chamber. The fuel is injected during the intake stroke. This mode activates at high load conditions and provides maximum output and









if (window.runOnloadHook) runOnloadHook();


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*WITH OVER 20 YEARS EXPERIENCE!
The leader in Fuel Injection Specialty Products and Services!* *Photos*​ 



Click on image for larger view​*General Motors LT1 Fuel Injection Wiring Harness*

Notice our attention to detail, every Injection Technology wiring assembly has been covered in heat shrink for added protection from engine heat, grime, and chemicals prevalent in all engine bays!





Click on image for larger view​*General Motors Tuned Port Injection Wiring Harness*

All Injection Technology harnesses have fuel pump relay, fuse block and diagnostic connectors. Many of the competitors leave these small but important details off!  





Click on image for larger view​*General Motors Vortech 350 Fuel Injection Wiring Harness*

All Injection Technology harnesses are available in street rod - off road versions or fully emissions legal versions.  






Click on image for larger view​*Ford 5.0 Fuel Injection Wiring Harness*

All Injection Technology harnesses are made in the USA! No cheap overseas imitations here! Our staff is ready to answer any questions you may have about your installation, call today at 501-888-4399.  


*All wiring harnesses come with a one year warranty.

Considering an engine conversion? 
Call 501-888-4399 for technical advice. **
*

*Injection Technology
6328 Dena Drive
Little Rock, Arkansas 72206
Telephone (501) 888-4399
Email:injtech*injectiontechnology.com *
Home Products and Pricing  Photos  Contact us Links Site by Arkpremierweb​


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

function lastpage(){	history.back();	} 

*Olympus* *Imported Auto Parts Corporation With permission from ImportCar Magazine * *Home*​*E-Mail**F.A.Q.**Links**Locations**Login**Shopping Cart*
*Tech Tips*
*What's New*​
Check Part Number  1-800-370-0041​*TOYOTA FUEL INJECTION SYSTEM SERVICE: DIAGNOSING FUEL-RELATED DRIVEABILITY PROBLEMS*

*edited from an article by Larry Carley, ImportCar, November 2000*

Toyota’s multi-port fuel injection system, based on Bosch L-Jetronic technology, has been used since the early 1980s on its family of engines. The system has evolved over the years, earning a reputation for being relatively trouble-free. Even so, older high-mileage cars and trucks can develop problems that are common to all fuel injection systems: Pumps wear out; regulators fail; injectors become dirty or worn; cold start injectors can leak; and intake systems can become restricted due to accumulated carbon and fuel varnish. So if you’ve encountered a Toyota with fuel-related driveability problems, here are some pointers on how the system works and tips on how to diagnose and repair those applications.MEASURING AIR FLOW
To regulate the air/fuel mixture, the engine computer needs to know how much air is being sucked into the engine. On the older Toyota EFI systems, air flow is measured mechanically with a flap-style air flow meter. A flap inside the meter rotates when incoming air pushes against it. Connected to the flap is an arm that rubs across a resistor grid (potentiometer). This changes the air flow meter’s output voltage in proportion to air flow. The greater the air flow, the higher the resistance created by the potentiometer. So the meter’s output voltage drops as air flow increases.
Over time, the potentiometer’s contacts inside the air flow meter can wear, causing erratic or inconsistent readings. Shorts or opens in the circuitry will also disrupt the voltage signal, depriving the engine computer of this vital bit of information. The result can be poor cold driveability, hesitation or poor performance.


The TCCS (Toyota Computer Control System) should set a code 2, 31 or 32 if the air flow meter signal is missing or out of range, but it may not always detect an intermittent problem. To find this kind of fault, an oscilloscope can help you analyze the air flow meter’s output voltage as a waveform. If you don’t see a nice linear change in the output voltage as the flap moves from idle to wide open throttle, it means the potentiometer is skipping and the air flow meter needs to be replaced.
Another way to check the operation of the air flow meter as well as the entire feedback circuit through the computer is to use a scope to compare injector dwell (on time) to the air flow signal. If you have a good air flow signal but injector dwell fails to increase as air flow goes up, there’s a control problem in the computer.
The flap-type air flow meters should also be inspected by pushing the flap with your finger. There should be no binding when the flap is pushed open, and spring pressure should return it to its closed position. A buildup of varnish or dirt may cause binding, so be sure to inspect the air filter if you find any dirt in the unit.




A temperature sensor located in the intake plumbing is used to measure air temperature so the computer can calculate how much air is actually entering the engine. Cold air is denser than warm air, and requires a slightly richer fuel mixture. The air temperature sensor changes resistance, so if the signal goes flat or disappears, it too can upset the air/fuel mixture and cause driveability problems. Codes that would indicate a fault in the air temperature sensor circuit include 8, 23 and 24. You can use an ohmmeter to check the sensor’s output. If the reading is out of specifications or fails to change as the temperature increases, the sensor is bad and needs to be replaced.
Starting in the mid-’90s, Toyota introduced a second-generation air flow sensor that combines the functions of the air flow meter and air temperature sensor into one unit. The new mass air flow sensor uses a hot wire to measure air mass rather than volume and has no moving parts. A reference voltage is applied to a thin wire inside the sensor that heats it to about 100°C hotter than ambient air temperature. As air flows through the sensor and past the hot wire, it carries away heat and cools the wire. The electrical control circuit for the wire is designed to maintain a constant temperature differential, so the amount of extra voltage that’s required to offset the cooling effect and keep the wire hot tells the control box how much air is entering the engine.
With both the early and late-style air flow sensors, vacuum leaks can cause driveability problems by allowing unmetered air to enter the engine. Air leaks around the throttle body, injector O-rings, intake manifold gaskets or vacuum hose connections can cause the air/fuel ratio to go lean. So if you find a code 25 (lean air/fuel ratio), start looking for leaks.
Another often-overlooked cause of air leakage is the EGR valve. If the valve sticks open, it will act much like a vacuum leak, causing a lean misfire at idle and hesitation problems.


THE FUEL CIRCUIT
Fuel flows from a tank-mounted pump through the fuel line to an in-line filter usually located in the engine compartment. It then goes to a common fuel rail (which Toyota calls the "fuel delivery pipe") on the engine to supply the injectors. The fuel injectors plug into the rail and are removed as an assembly with the rail. On V6 applications, there’s a separate rail for each cylinder bank. Unfortunately, Toyota doesn’t include a test valve on the fuel rail for checking fuel pressure. To perform a pressure check, you have to disconnect the cold start injector fuel fitting and attach a pressure gauge.
The pressure regulator is mounted on the end of the fuel rail, and maintains pressure at a constant level as engine load and intake vacuum change. A vacuum hose connects the regulator to the intake manifold so the diaphragm inside can react to changes in intake vacuum. A bypass valve inside the regulator routes excess fuel through a return line back to the fuel tank.
System operating pressure varies depending on the application, but typically ranges from 30 to 37 psi with the vacuum hose connected to the regulator, and 38 to 44 psi with the hose disconnected and plugged.
Note: If you’re replacing a regulator on a turbocharged engine, make sure you get the correct replacement because the regulator on these applications is calibrated differently from those on non-turbo motors.
Also, don’t confuse the pressure regulator with a little round plastic gizmo that may be mounted on the end of the fuel rail. This is a pulse damper that helps dampen noise and resonance caused by the pulsing of the injectors.
Starting in 1996, some Toyota EFI systems have a "returnless" design, in that the regulator is located in the fuel tank with the pump.PRESSURE PROBLEMS
If fuel pressure reads low, or the engine seems to starve for fuel under load, don’t overlook the fuel pickup filter inside the fuel tank as a possible cause. In many instances, the system may flow enough fuel at idle to develop normal pressure, but run out of fuel at higher speeds or loads. Rust, dirt and scum inside the tank may be blocking the flow of fuel into the pump. Likewise, accumulated dirt and debris may be clogging the in-line filter.
Toyota says the best method for confirming a suspected fuel starvation problem is to road test the vehicle with a fuel pressure gauge safely installed on the engine. If the pressure reading drops when the engine is under load, it means the system isn’t maintaining normal pressure. But is it the pump, filter or what?
You can rule out the pressure regulator if the system maintains normal pressure at idle, and the pressure rises when you disconnect the regulator’s vacuum hose. No change in pressure would indicate a defective regulator or plugged vacuum line.
A good way to check out the pump, pickup filter and inline filter is to measure fuel delivery volume. Relieve system pressure, then disconnect the fuel supply line at the fuel filter or fuel rail, or disconnect the return hose from the rail. Place the open end of the fuel hose in a measuring cup or graduated cylinder. If you’re disconnecting the return hose, you’ll have to attach another piece of hose to the fuel rail and use that to route fuel into the container. With the engine off, use jumpers to bypass the pump relay. Energize the pump for 30 seconds and measure the volume of fuel delivered.
As a rule, a good pump should deliver about one quart of fuel in 30 seconds.
If a pump’s output volume and/or pressure is low, the pump motor might be running slow due to internal wear. A typical fuel pump runs at 5,000 to 6,000 rpm and pulls about 3 to 6 amps. But as the armature brushes become worn and the brush springs weaken, increased resistance will reduce the pump’s current draw and cause the motor to run slower and deliver less fuel.
The pump motor can be checked using an ohmmeter to measure the motor’s internal resistance. As a rule, most good pumps should read 2 to 50 ohms. If the pump is open (reads infinity) or shows zero resistance (shorted), the motor is bad and the pump needs to be replaced.
Another way to check the operation of the pump while it is still inside the tank is to view the pump’s current flow with an oscilloscope. Connect a milliamp current probe to the pump’s voltage supply wire and start the engine. The waveform can reveal the condition of the motor’s brushes and armature. A "good" waveform will generally seesaw back and forth with relative consistency and minimal variation between the highs and lows. A "bad" waveform will show large or irregular drops in the pattern, with large differences between the highs and lows. In other words, the greater the sawtooth in the pattern, the greater the wear in the pump.



Even if the pump motor is OK, fuel delivery problems can be caused by the pump’s voltage supply. Low battery voltage, low system operating voltage, a poor ground connection or excessive resistance in the pump’s wiring connectors or the relay can all have an adverse effect on the operating speed of the pump. The pump must have normal voltage to run at full speed, so always check the pump’s wiring connectors and voltage supply when you encounter a pump with low pressure or volume output.
The pump’s supply voltage should be within half a volt of normal battery voltage. If low, check the wiring connectors, relay and ground. A good connection should have less than 1/10 of a volt drop (ideally no voltage drop) across it. A voltage drop of more than 0.4 volts can create enough resistance to cause a problem.RESIDUAL PRESSURE
If an engine is hard to start when hot, fuel may be boiling in the rail because the system isn’t holding residual pressure when the ignition is shut off. To prevent vapor lock and reduce the cranking time when restarting the engine, a check valve inside the fuel pump holds the pressure in the line. Toyota says pressure should remain above 21 psi for five minutes after the engine is turned off. If the system fails to hold pressure, either the check valve or pressure regulator is leaking, or an injector is leaking. Regulator leaks can be ruled out by pinching off the return line. Injector leaks can be checked by removing the fuel injector and rail assembly from the manifold and pressurizing the rail. No fuel drips? Then it’s the pump check valve.INJECTORS
Four different types of injectors may be used in Toyota engines: Pintle-style, hole-type (cone valve and ball valve), high-resistance and low-resistance. Bosch pintle-style injectors are used on the older TCCS applications, while Nippondenso hole-type injectors are used on newer engines. The hole-type injectors spray fuel through holes drilled in a director plate at the injector tip. There are currently three different types including side-feed injectors used on the 3S-GTE and 2TZ-FE engines.
The valve design of the older pintle-style injectors makes them more susceptible to deposit buildup than the hole-type injectors. So if you’re diagnosing a lean fuel condition on a Toyota with pintle-style injectors, the injector may need to be cleaned.




Low resistance injectors are found on older Toyotas up to about 1990, and measure 2 to 3 ohms at room temperature. They are used with an external resistor in a voltage-controlled driver circuit, or without an external resistor in a current-controlled driver circuit. High-resistance injectors (13.8 ohms) are used on the newer applications and do not require an external resistor.
When the ignition is turned on, voltage is supplied to the fuel injectors directly through the ignition circuit or through the EFI main relay, depending on the application. The driver circuits in the computer then provide a ground to complete the connection and energize the injectors.
Toyota says never to apply battery voltage directly to a low resistance injector to test it because doing so can overheat and damage the windings in the solenoid. Use a resistor wire to protect the injector.
If an engine is misfiring and has a dead cylinder, and you’ve already ruled out ignition misfire or loss of compression as possible causes, use a stethoscope to listen to the injector. A steady buzz would tell you the injector is working and that the driver circuit is OK. No buzzing means a wiring or control problem. Check for voltage at the injector terminal when the key is on. No voltage? Check the EFI relay, fuse and wiring circuit. If there is voltage, use a logic probe or oscilloscope to see if the computer driver circuit is grounding the injector. No on-off signal would indicate a wiring problem or bad computer.
Injector resistance can be measured directly with an ohmmeter. An open, short or out-of-specification reading would tell you the injector has failed and needs to be replaced.
If the injector is buzzing but the cylinder is running lean or misfiring, the problem is likely a buildup of fuel varnish in the injector orifice or valve. Cleaning is the solution here, either on or off the vehicle. On-car cleaning saves time and can often restore the injectors to like-new performance. Off-car cleaning means you have to pull the injectors, but it gives you the opportunity to examine their spray pattern. There should be no solid streamers of liquid fuel, only a cone-shaped mist. If cleaning fails to restore the pattern, it’s time for a new injector.
Something else that should be done if you’re using off-car injection cleaning equipment is to compare the volume of fuel delivered by each injector. A difference of more than 10 percent can cause noticeable driveability and emissions problems.
If injectors need to be replaced, always install new O-rings lightly lubricated with clean gasoline. Fuel rail banjo connections should also have new copper gaskets installed to prevent fuel leaks.
On 1991-’94 1456cc Tercel engines, cylinders #1 and #3 use a different injector than #2 and #4, so be sure you install the correct injectors in each cylinder.COLD START INJECTOR
Toyota uses a cold start injector on most applications to squirt extra fuel into the manifold when a cold engine is first started. The "on time" of the injector is controlled by a start injector time switch and the computer. The number of seconds the cold start injector is energized (typically 2 to 8 seconds) is limited by a heater circuit inside the timer, that has two coils. A bimetallic switch inside the timer is normally closed so, when the engine is started, current flows through the cold start injector solenoid and both heater coils inside the timer. Within a few seconds, the heater coils trip the bimetallic switch causing it to open and turn off the cold start injector.




If the timer fails, the cold start injector will never come on and the engine may be hard to start when cold. The circuit can be checked by using a voltmeter to test for voltage at the cold start injector when the ignition is turned on. You should also check the resistance across the injector’s terminals to check for an open or shorted solenoid. A good cold injector should read 2 to 4 ohms.
On most TCCS engines, an alternate ground may be supplied to the cold start injector by the computer at the STJ terminal. Using inputs from the engine’s coolant temperature sensor, the computer can operate the cold start injector for up to three seconds regardless of the status of the timer switch. The maximum coolant temperature at which the computer will cycle on the cold start injector is 113°F. Above that temperature, the injector will not be energized by either the timer switch or computer.
Sometimes a cold start injector will hang open and leak fuel. The dribble may not seem like much but it may be enough to upset the air/fuel ratio and cause an increase in idle roughness and emissions. The cold start injector can be checked for leaks by removing it and pressurizing the fuel system.​


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

Home / Articles/Help / Cars / Minivans / Pickups / SUVs / GM / Toyota / Chrysler / Asian / European / SSR
function google_ad_request_done(google_ads){google_ad_output = "js";}*Ads by Goooooogle*
*Lube equipment 1 + 1 = 2*
Your lubricating and fuel equipment
directly from manufacturer*Performance Crate Engines*
Custom Turn-Key Engines
for Street Cars And Muscle Cars*Crate Engine*
The source for quality, performance
GM and Ford crate engines.*Engine Control Systems*
Advanced Gas Engine controls.
Ignition & Air Fuel controls


​
*The amazing General Motors XV8 concept V-8 engine*

Shawn pointed to the new XV8 concept engine, shown in the Opel Signum concept car. (Opel is GM's European division, and includes Vauxhall). The all-new engine provides the power of a full-size, high-end V8, but has greater fuel efficiency, the width of a V-6, and the length of a four-cylinder.
With an aluminum block and head, the 4.3 liter XV8 has three valves per cylinder with an air-assisted *direct fuel injection* system and two camshafts *in the block*. Power ratings are 300 horsepower (224 kW) and 295 lb-ft (400 Nm) of torque.
Other features include *variable inlet systems* (currently the main feature of Chrysler's Magnum engines), *cam phasing*, and *displacement on demand* (first seen on the ill-fated Cadillac 4-6-8 engines), *variable inlet valve timing* (common to Toyota and Honda engines), a narrow 75-degree bank angle, twin oil pumps, and an integrated air compressor. A GM spokesman said this combination was possible, in its best form, because of the engine's clean-sheet design: there was no need to compromise new features to co-exist with existing designs. That was especially important for direct injection.
The XV8's compression ratio of 10.75:1 is achieved with *regular gasoline. *
*Key features*

The all-aluminum 4.3-liter XV8 utilizes a unique three-valves-per-cylinder combustion chamber configuration, supporting the optimization of an air-assisted direct fuel injection system. The configuration features an industry first: two camshafts in the block. The XV8 produces 224 kW (300 horsepower) and 400 Nm (295 lb-ft) of torque.
The air-assisted direct injection gasoline system was developed by Orbital Engine Corp. of Australia, and is integrated into three-valve cylinder heads and dual cams in the block. The three valve system (two inlet valves, one exhaust) provides more room in the combustion chamber for optimal positioning of the injector and the spark plug, vertical and nearly central in the chamber - positioned as they would be in a Hemi engine.
Having two cams in the block rather than dual overhead cams provides considerable packaging benefits and combined with the direct injection fuel system, contributes to the XV8's outstanding performance numbers. The clean burning also means that after-combustion pollution control can be milder.
GM's Displacement on Demand technology allows the V8 to shut down half of its cylinders seamlessly at predetermined times to significantly reduce fuel consumption without hampering performance.
The unique twin oil pump design allows the engine to run Displacement on Demand at idle, since the system and cam phasing system have their own dedicated oil pump, which provides enough pressure to deactivate the cylinders at idle and reactivate them immediately upon throttle engagement.
In May 2001, GM announced that it will implement Displacement on Demand in its trucks and SUVs beginning in 2004.
The use of a camshaft "phaser" separates the timing functions of the intake and exhaust valves. This is accomplished in the XV8 engine by having two in-block camshafts, one for inlet operation and one for exhaust. The camshafts are located in a vertical plane above the crankshaft and parallel to its center of rotation. The intake camshaft is the lower camshaft and is approximately in the center of the block. The exhaust cam is positioned above the intake. Because the intake camshaft rather than the exhaust is "phased," the XV8's camshaft drive provides the ability to better modify and enhance full-load engine torque characteristics. In the stratified combustion mode of operation, it can be used to increase the charge dilution by advancing the intake cam timing. The set-up reduces friction and fuel consumption, particularly at idle and part-load, and also contributes to the engine's outstanding low-end torque. Having two camshafts in the engine block with the ability to "phase" one of the cams is unique to GM.
"With the cams in the block," GM's Fritz Indra said, "the valve timing precision is better than with a DOHC configuration. The different heat levels with long belts and chains in a DOHC set-up always changes the valve timing."
The air-assist direct injection system requires port geometries that generate a minimum of "in-cylinder" motion when the system is operating in stratified mode. During homogeneous operating conditions, in-cylinder motion is required in similar fashion to port fuel injected engines. The inlet manifold design supports these design objectives to achieve maximum fuel economy. The resulting design also allows the engine to deliver a broad torque band suited to spirited driving styles, supports the peak power objectives, and fully accommodates the Displacement on Demand system.
The XV8 is unique not only in that it has two oil pumps, but also in that the engine's balance shaft doubles as the oil pump drive shaft. The former allows for such functions as cam phasing and Displacement on Demand at idle and the latter contributes to the engine's compact packaging.
Because the XV8 requires extensive hydraulic function, two oil pumps were used in a serial fashion. If the lubrication system was designed with the typical single oil pump, its displacement would have to be substantially increased to provide minimum pressure to the entire engine. The primary pump supplies low pressure filtered oil to the bearings, valve lifters and secondary pump inlet. The secondary pump acts to intensify the pressure for supply to the cam phaser and Displacement on Demand systems. In doing this, parasitic power consumption to the oil pump is minimized.
Because of packaging constraints, the oil pump drive was combined with the balance shaft assembly. To get the necessary 1:1 counter-rotation of the balance shaft, it is driven by a helical gear pressed on the rear of the crankshaft.
"The drive for the pumps is the balance shaft, which has to go opposite engine rotation at engine speed because of our narrow bank angle," GM's Alan Hayman said. "So we get the balance shaft basically for free and this is all packaged in the sump that bolts to the bottom of the block. That is unique. Also, placing the oil pumps at each end of the balance shaft helps to damp vibrations."
The XV8's air compressor is integrated into the engine assembly. "That's another unique aspect of the engine," Hayman said. "The air compressor is part of the engine assembly itself, not just a component bolted onto the accessory drive somewhere as a stand alone pump. It's integrated to the back of the cylinder head and all of the fluids are transferred through this interface. This avoids the requirement for the myriad of hoses that would have traditionally been required including the avoidance of having to run a separate air-assist rail."
Visit our main GM page.

Home | Terms and privacy policy | Reviews | Advice | Toyota cars and trucks | Technical service bulletins | Prices and insurance


 Web acarplace.com 




​


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

Your browser must support iframes to view this page properly. "); -->


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

BHP

هذا المصطلح الذي يرمز إلى قوّة الاندفاع . الذي/التي أساسًا كمّيّة الحصان الحاضرة في غريب المحرّك, و ليس في العجلات الخلفيّة التي هي عادةً أقلّ كثيرًا . 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عدّة التّنصيب الجوّيّة الباردة (COLD AIR INDUCTION KIT)
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/Pro...862&prmenbr=361
هذه العدّة التي تحاول نقل النّقطة حيث يُرْشَف الهواء في المحرّك إلى مكان بارد ( يحبّ في الرّفرف جيّدًا على سبيل المثال ) لأداء أفضل . الهواء البارد أكثر كثافة من الهواء السّاخن و يؤدّي إلى انفجار شديد أكثر لحصان أفضل . حذر عند اختيار عدّة تنصيب هواء باردة, بعض العدد تزوّد الأطوال الطّويلة للأنبوب الذي في الواقع سيحدّ من الهواء ينساب أكثر من تزويد فائدة في الأداء . 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أجهزة استشعار الكمبيوتر ( في المستنج, الشّائعون لكنّ ليس جميعًا ) 
(COMPUTER SENSORS (in the Mustang, common ones but not all) 

جهاز استشعار الأوكسيجين ( س ) - هذان جهازا استشعار ( 4 في 96 و ستانجز أحدث ) ذلك واقع على ه-بايب ماسورة العادم . يقيسون كمّيّة الأوكسيجين و الحرارة في ماسورة العادم . يبدءون في العمل بدرجات الحرارة العالية ( على سي . 300degrees ) و يُسَخَّنُونَ كهربيًّا على المحرّك الابتدائيّ حتّى تصل حرارة ماسورة العادم إلى مستويات العمليّة المناسبة . تؤدّي أجهزة الاستشعار إلى الفولت الذي يُرْسَل إلى الكمبيوتر . أجهزة استشعار الأوكسيجين العاملة المناسبة أساسيّة لعاديّ و تشغيل محرّك الأداء . 

جهاز استشعار تدفّق الهواء الجماعيّ - هذا يقيس الكمّيّة للهواء يدخل محرّكك . باستخدام تلغرافين سلك بارد و السّلك السّاخن, الهواء يمكن أن يُقَاس . مقاييس السلك الباردة درجة حرارة الهواء محيطة, السّلك السّاخن يقيس الكمّيّة للهواء يدخل محرّكك . السّلك السّاخن يُسَخَّن باستمرار إلى 200 مئويّ درجات بالتّيّار الكهربائيّ ( بينما (كما) بَرُدَ بصورة طبيعيّة من الانسياب الهواء ), التّغيير في الفولت من التّيّار الكهربائيّ احتاج لتسخين السّلك السّاخن يساند إلى 200 ك يُقَاس بالكمبيوتر . إنّه واقع بعد فلترك الجوّيّ مباشرة, متضمن بمقدار المطّاط الأسود الكبير خرطوم . 

جهاز استشعار وضع الصّمام - هذا يخبر الكمبيوتر كم الصّمام مفتوح ( كمّ تضغط دوّاسة البنزين ) . يرسل إشارات فولت متغيّرة إلى الكمبيوتر يعتمد على كيف مفتوح / أغلق صمامك . يمكن أن يخبر الكمبيوتر أيضًا كيف بسرعة الصّمام فُتِحَ / اتّفق مع هذا جهاز الاستشعار . إنّه واقع على جسم الصّمام . 

جهاز استشعار حرارة مبرّد محرّك - هذا يخبر الكمبيوتر كم المحرّك ساخن . في المحرّك الابتدائيّ على سبيل المثال, وقود أكثر هو حاجة للحفاظ على ثابت الخامل, بينما (كما) يسخن المحرّك, وقود الكمّيّات المختلف تُطُلِّبَ . أيضًا بينما (كما) يسخن المحرّك, الكمبيوتر يتحكّم في معدّات دخّانك, أبله الشّرارة, إلخ إشارة الفولت المتغيّرة تُقَاس بالكمبيوتر من هذا جهاز الاستشعار . إنّه واقع على كتلة المحرّك . لا تخلط هذا جهاز الاستشعار بثرموستات المحرّك . 

جهاز استشعار ضغط المطلق المتنوّع - هذا جهاز الاستشعار يقيس كمّيّة الضّغط الجوّيّ في الوصلة . هو يُسْتَخْدَم مع الهواء الجماعيّ لمقاسات تدفّق الهواء الدّقيقة تحت أوضاع الصّمام المختلفة ( مفتوح, تلكّأ إلخ ) . 

هواء شارع جانبيّ الصّمام سيطرة سرعة خاملة - هذا حواسّ إذا بشدّة قد رفعت قدمك من دوّاسة البنزين و إذا أنت عمل, يغلق الصّمام ببطء أكثر لتحسين الانبعاثات و لمنع المحرّك من ربّما التّعطّل بالخارج . إنّه واقع بجانب ثروتليبودي ( مثل أنبوب صغير ) . 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

جهاز تقليل العادم (CATALYTIC CONVERTER )

جهاز تقليل العادم وحدة صغيرة واقعة على اله-بايب البالي الذي يسخن و يحترق خارج أيّ هيدروكربونات متبقّية الذي قد يكون حاضر في ماسورة العادم . داخل معظم أجهزة تقليل العادم يُشْمَل لمحفّز حرارة منادى البلاديوم . ستجد ل6 أجهزة تقليل العادم على مستنج ال96-98 و ال4 على معظم النّموذج المتأخّر 5.0 ستانج ه-بيبيز . مرحبًا الأداء أو أجهزة تقليل العادم التّدفّق العالي متاحة أيضًا . 



هذا المصطلح كثيرًا معتاد وصف مجموعة العادم الذي يستبدل مجموعتك العادم البالية من أجهزة تقليل العادم إلى ظهر مستنج, لذا ظهر قطّ الاسم . القطّ ثانيةً النّظام يتضمّن كاتمات الصّوت و كلّ المواسير, الشّمّاعات, و المسامير احتاجت للتّركيب . يمكن أن تشتري شالّات الأداء أيضًا فقط وحيدًا و اِلْتَحَمْتَ هم في مجموعتك العادم البالية . 


التّفجير (DETONATION )

التّفجير عندما يشتعل مزيج الوقود الجوّيّ قبل أن شمعة الإشعال قد أطلقت النّار . بوجهٍ عامّ, هذا يحدث في المحرّكات عندما تكون نسبة الانضغاط الدّاخليّة في الغرفة ( فوق المكبس ) عاليةً جدًّا . هذا سيحدث عندما مازال المكبس يسافر إلى أعلى و يمكن أن يسبّب الضّرر البالغ إلى محرّكك . آلات شحن النّاس المتواصلة, التّوربينات, يجب على نظم التّجنيد المكرهة الأخرى و النّيتروجينيّة أن تبحث عن هذه الحالة . 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

دوهك & سوهك (DOHC & SOHC )

هذه هي مصطلحات قصيرة معتادة وصف محرّكات المستنج المختلفة . يرمز دي أو إتش سي إلى الضّعف على محرّك كام الرّأس, لكنّ محرّك دي أو إتش سي في الواقع يستخدم 4 مجاميع كامة . يرمز إس أو إتش سي إلى الأسطوانة على كام الرّأس, لكنّ محرّك إس أو إتش سي في الواقع يستخدم مجموعي كامة . يستخدم جي تي المستنج الجديد 4.6 إل سوهك صمامان لكلّ محرّك الأسطوانة . تستخدم كوبرا المستنج 4.6 إل دوهك 4 صمامات لكلّ محرّك الأسطوانة . تحتاج الكوبرا للكامة الإضافيّة لفتح و إغلاق المجموعة الإضافيّة للصمامات هو قد . هؤلاء الجدد 4.6 محرّك إل أُشِيرَتْ أيضًا إلى كجزئيّ أو موتور شخص عصريّ . 5.0 محرّكًا الأسطوريّة تصميم ذراع دفع كلاسيكيّ, فقط كامة يُسْتَخْدَم قرب مؤخّرة المحرّك إلى أذرع الدّفع التي تباعًا تدفع الكراسيّ الهزّازة التي تفتح و تغلق صمامات العادم . الطّرّاد و كامارو LT1, محرّكات LS1 أيضًا لتصميم ذراع دفع كلاسيكيّ . كلا النّوعين لتصميم المحرّك كامة و ذراع دفع علويّان, قويّ . 



التّروس ( خاتم و ترس ) GEARS (Ring & Pinion)
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/Pro...737&prmenbr=361
التّروس هي المصطلح الشّائع المعتاد الإشارة إلى التّروس في محور النهاية الخلفيّ في ظهر ستانج . تتكوّن هذه التّروس من خاتم و ترس . ستتضمّن عدّة الأدوات الكاملة : الخاتم و التّرس, زيت التّعشيق و أدوات عدّاد سرعة جديدة الذي يلائم جهاز ترسك الجديد . بعض النّسب الشّعبيّة لتروس الأفتيرماركيت هي 3.55, 3.73 و 4.10 نسبةً . يستخدم جي تي و الكوبرا 8.8 بوصةً نهايات خلفيّة . يستخدم مستنج النموذج الحقير 7.5 بوصةً نهاية خلفيّة . 


اختبارات السّيّارة : AUTOMOBILE TESTS: 

0-60 اختبارًا - هذا الاختبار الذي هو أساسًا الوقت الذي يأخذه لسيّارة للوصول إلى 60 ميل في السّاعة من بداية دائمة . في الماضي ( عهد السيّارة المبكّر ) حينما كانت اختبارات السّرعة تبدأ في الحدوث, 60mph كان الأسرع سيّارة يمكن أن تذهب, لذا كان هذا الاختبار في الواقع كيف بسرعة سيّارة يمكن أن تصل هو أقصى سرعة ! اليوم, مقياس ال60mph مازال يقف, لكنّ السّيّارات اليوم قادرة على الأقصى سرعة العالية الكثيرة . يمكن أن تعمل المستنج 0 60mph في سلسلة ال5-7 الثّانية ( الاعتماد على النّموذج ) . 

داينو المحرّك - هذه ماكينة الاختبار التي تقيس الحصان و البيانات الأخرى عن محرّكك . لدى معظم محلّات عرض داينو لذا يمكن أن يروا كيف التّعديلات تؤثّر على أداء المحرّك . يستخدم حشدًا من أجهزة الاستشعار متضمّنًا سجلّ منحدر تحت العجلات الخلفيّة, لحساب البيانات عن مستنج . سيقول النّاس على سبيل المثال : داينو'يد ستانج ي في 250 رجل حصان عجلة خلفيّ ....". هناك اختلاف بين قوّة حصان الدّولاب الخلفيّة و حصان الغريب . معظم أعداد الحصان التي نُشِرَتْ و أُبْلِغَتْ, كمّ الحصان حاضر في الغريب . الحصان يُفْقَد في الدريفيترين . بالوقت يصل إلى عجلاتك الخلفيّة قد فقدت على الأقلّ 15 % . 

يختبر سكيدباد - هذا اختبار معتاد تحديد القوّات الجاذبة الجانبيّة ( أو جي ) سيّارة, الإطارات و هو هي . يعطيك استخدام صينيّة انحراف قذيفة إتش بي أكثر, مثل 5 أو أكثر يعتمدون على اختباراتك


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

_اكمال بعض المصطلحات_

هذا المصطلح الذي يرمز إلى قوّة الاندفاع . الذي/التي أساسًا كمّيّة الحصان الحاضرة في غريبHEADERS 
ضربات الرّأس هي المواسير الفرديّة التي تجيء من كلّ فتحة العادم ( من الرّءوس ) ثمّ مرّر غازات العادم إلى اله-بايب, ثمّ بالخارج خلال شالّاتك . لدى المحرّك البالي ضربات رأس ( أحيانًا أشار إلى كمشعب الانفلات ) بالفعل ركّب . ضربات رأس الأفتيرماركيت عادةً لقطر أكبر من السّهم و يزوّد سريان ماسورة عادم أفضل . ضربات رأس الأفتيرماركيت متاحة أيضًا في القصير ( طول غير متساوي ) و تصميم الطّول المتساوي . الاختلاف في كلا التّصميمين هو أنّ سيكون لدى ضربة رأس طول متساوية كلّ أنبوب الطّول المتساوي, لتزويد في الوقت المناسب و تدفّق العادم الأفضل قليلاً من رءوسك . ضربات رأس الطّول المتساوية عادةً يبدو مثل لوى البسكويتات المملّحة لأنّ يجب أن يكون كلّ أنبوب عادم مجعول طول متساوي . 

الرّءوس HEADS 
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/Pro...237&prmenbr=361
الرّءوس حيث تكون كلّ صمامات العادم, الزّنبرك و الهزّازة ( 5.0 ) واقعةً . رءوس الأفتيرماركيت تُعْمَل عادةً للألومنيوم و العرض مقدار أكبر و فتحات العادم لعرض أكبر بصمامات أكبر لاحتراق أعظم . الرّءوس تُقْفَل إلى كتلة المحرّك, واحد على كلّ جانب بمحبس بينهما لضمان فقمة مناسبة . 

جسم الصّمام THROTTLE BODY 
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/Pro...137&prmenbr=361

يؤوي جسم الصّمام صمام دائريّ كبير الذي ينفتح و ينغلق يعتمد على كمّ تخطو على دوّاسة البنزين . أيضًا هناك تي بي إس ( جهاز استشعار وضع الصّمام ) واقع على جانب كيان الصّمام الذي يخبر كمبيوتر إي سي سي المستنج كم الصّمام مفتوح . يضبط هذا الصّمام التّدفّق الجوّيّ في محرّكك . تعرض أجسام صمام الأفتيرماركيت على افتتاح أكبر أن يسمح بتدفّق هواء كبير في محرّكك . جسم الصّمام يُقْفَل إلى وصلة المجرى العلويّة بمحبس في الوسط لضمان فقمة مناسبة . 

أغطية الصّمام VALVE COVERS 

تكفي أغطية الصّمام فقط ذلك, تغطّي الصّمامات, الهزّازة و الزّنبرك لمنعهم من الكون قذرًا و لمنع زيت من السّيلان في كلّ أنحاء محرّكك . تعرض أغطية صمام الأفتيرماركيت عليك فرصةً لتحسين نظرة محرّكك . يجيئون في الكروم, الألومنيوم النّاعم, إلخ .. 

كتلة المحرّك ENGINE BLOCK 
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/Pro...158&prmenbr=361
هذا قلب محرّكك . هو هو ما الإرسال قُفِلَ إلى و هو أيضًا أين كلّ أجزاء محرّك آخر, الرّءوس, شغّل, وصلات المقدار السّفليّة و العلويّة, ضربات الرّأس, جسم الصّمام, إلخ .. قُفِلَ . يحتاج لأن يكون قويّ و يُعْمَل عادةً لحديد الزّهر . 



محرّك منطوق بملء النّفس عادةً NORMALLY ASPIRATED ENGINE 

هذا مصطلح معتاد وصف محرّك الذي ليس عنده منفاخ, آلة الشّحن, التّوربين أو أيّ نوع نظام التّجنيد الجوّيّ المكره ركّبت عليه . المحرّك الذي يجري عبر الحثّ العاديّ . 


SUPERCHARGER 

آلة الشّحن الوحدة التي تنفخ الهواء في محرّكك . يبدو مثل مولّد كبير . مثل مكنسة كهربائيّة محرّض ( قاد من قبل غريبك ) يدفع الهواء إلى محرّكك . عادةً, سيجب على محرّكك أن يتقرّب هواء كاحتاج عليه خاصّ . لأنّ هواء قوّات آلة شحن في محرّكك, محرّكك يخلق حصان بدرجة أكبر . آلة الشّحن هي إكسسوار محرّك آخر الآليّ بالغريب, تحبّ مولّدك أو مضخّة المياه . إتش بي صغير يُفْقَد في الغريب لقيادة آلة الشّحن, لكنّ الحصان كسب من التّنصيب المكره أكثر من يعوّض عن هذا . 


الهواءٌ تضاغطيٌّ RAM AIR 

عندما تقود أسفل الطّريق في 50MPH و تلصق يدك بالخارج النّافذة, فعلاً يمكن أن تشعر بمقاومة الرّياح التي تطيّر عاملك إلى الخلف . ماذا إذا يمكن أن تأخذ هذا الهواء و تحشره في مقدارك ؟ حسنًا, بالأنبوب الأيمن أو القلنسوة يمكن أن تعمله . متى ذباب سيّارتك أسفل الطّريق, الهواء منفوخ أو صُدِمَ في مقدارك, لذا هواءٌ تضاغطيٌّ الاسم . المشكلة الوحيدة, يجب أن يكون نظام هواءٌ تضاغطيٌّ مباشر جدًّا . إذا يجب على الهواء أن يسافر خلال 4 تحصينات من الأنبوب قبل أن يصل إلى مجراك سيجب عليك أن تذهب 60MPH قبل أن تشعر بفوائد الهواءٌ تضاغطيٌّ . 


الشّاحن التّربينيّ TURBOCHARGER 

التّوربين شبيه جدًّا بآلة شحن لكنّ التّوربين آليّ بمجموعتك العادم . ضربة رأس خاصّة تُثَبَّت إلى محرّكك الذي يطيّر غازات العادم بعد محرّض و هواء مداخل خلال التّوربين و في مقدارك . بعض المشاكل بشاحن توربين هي تلك الحرارة مولّدة بماسورة عادمك, تسخّن ذلك الجوّيّ يُدْفَع في مقدارك . إنتركوليرز خُلِقَ لحكم هذه المشكلة . أيضًا, لأنّ التّوربينات آليّة بمجموعتك العادم, في لا تحصل لآر بي إم المنخفض على الفائدة الكاملة للتوربين, للحصول على التّوربين الذي يدور إلى أعلى تحتاج للإسراع لأن فعلاً تنساب غازات العادم خلال التّوربين الذي فعلاً يحدث في آر بي إم أعلى . هذا يُشَار كثيرًا إلى بينما (كما) يتخلّف التّوربين . تحصل فوائد التوربين على المستويات العالية للدّفع لا مشكلة . التّوربين المتلازم سيّارة التي عندها منفاخ توربين مناسبة إلى كلا جانبي ماسورة العادم ( في محرّك نوع في ) . 



انحرف بشدّة OVERSTEER 

انحرف بشدّة مصطلح اعتاد وصف ميزات إمساك سيّارة . انحرف بشدّة أساسًا متى نهاية السّيّارة الخلفيّة أراجيح بالخارج في دور ضيّق . إذا فككته في دور, الأرجوحة من كلّ جانب, إلخ .. أوفيرستيرينج سيّارتك, إحساس دائر . انحرف بشدّة يميل إلى إساءة التّصرّف في الأدوار الصّغيرة الشّاملة الطّويلة المأخوذة صغير سريع جدًّا . صعدت السّيّارات بالمحرّكات في المؤخّرة يميل إلى المعاناة من هذه المشكلة . يريد وزن المحرّك الخلفيّ هزّ الذّيل بالخارج في اللّفّات الضّيّقة . صعدت السّيّارات بالمؤخّرة المحرّكات يحقّق نسبة انتقال الوزن الأفضل الخاصّة بهم ( من الفرملة ) في بداية الدّور . 

UNDERSTEER 

هذا عندما تحوّل عجلتك للكون أيمن أو أيسر و سيّارتك فقط تستمرّ مباشرة . خسارة لإحساس سيطرة التّوجيه . يحدث أندرستير عادةً إذا اقتربت من دوران دبّوس شعر صغير سريع جدًّا . بعد الفرملة, صمام صغير عادةً يفرمل الإطارات الخلفيّة بحرّيّة و تبدأ الدّخول في ينحرف بشدّة وضع . في مستانجوورلد نسمّي هذا أعراض الهيستاكر . صعدت السّيّارات بالمحرّكات من الأمام يميل إلى المعاناة من هذه المشكلة, لأنّ عند الفرملة في دور ضيّق وزن كثير جدًّا يُنْقَل إلى واجهة السّيّارة و الإطارات الأماميّة تبدأ في الانزلاق / انزلاق . صعدت السّيّارات بالواجهة المحرّكات يحقّق نسبة انتقال الوزن الأفضل الخاصّة بهم ( من الإسراع ) نحو نهاية دور . 

التّوجيه التّقويميّ CORRECTIVE STEERING 

هذا هو ما يعمله المتسابق متى هو أو تدخل في ينحرف بشدّة وضع في لفّة . التّوجيه التّقويميّ عندما يرجع سائق نفس الاتّجاه بينما (كما) ينزلق الذّيل . إذا ينزلق ذيلك كلّيّةً تلفّ كلّيّةً, إذا يسحب اليسار الذي تدوّره يسارًا . هذا سيمنع السّيّارة من الدّوران مثل قمّة على مضمار سباق . عندما سيسحب العلاج الذي يقود سيّارتك الطّرق الجانبيّة بدلاً من الانزلاق في 180 وضع درجة . التّوجيه التّقويميّ يُمْسَك قائمًا لمدّة حركة الانزلاق, إذا يُمْسَك قائمًا طويل جدًّا, خطّاف براميل السّيّارة إلى أعلى و نبلة هو يدير في الاتّجاه المعاكس . أحيانًا هذه المدّة فقط جزء ثانية عند التّسابق . التّوجيه التّقويميّ اُسْتُخْدِمَ بالاشتراك مع صمام و سيطرة الفرامل . 


UNDERDRIVE PULLEYS 
http://www.jegs.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/Pro...145&prmenbr=361
لاحظ الرّسم البيانيّ فوق . لدى كلّ إكسسوار على محرّكك بكرة عليه . البكرة هي العجلة التي تُصْعَد على كلّ إكسسوار . لدى محرّكك عدّة إكسسوارات . المولّد, مضخّة المياه ( البكرة مع المعجب ثبّتت على 5.0 ستانجز ), مضخّة الدّفع الذّاتيّ, جهاز ضاغط للتكييف و مضخّة ممكنة ( 5.0 ), أو آلة شحن . أيضًا هناك عدّة عجلات خاملة التي قائمًا لوضع التّوتّر على الحزام لذا لن ينزلق . هناك ربيع داخل تينسيونر الحزام الذي يمسك هذه العجلات الأكثر خمولاً بشدّة ضدّ حزام إكسسوار محرّكاتك ( كثيرًا أشار إلى كسير المروحة في الماضي ) . بكرة الغريب تُقَاد بالعمودٌ مرفقيٌّ داخل محرّكك . إنّها البكرة التي تقود أو تحوّل كلّ بكر الإكسسوار الآخر في محرّكك . 

بينما يمكن أن ترى, بكرة الغريب البالية ( فوق ) كبيرة إلى حدّ ما . باستخدام بكرة أصغر للغريب, يمكن أن نقلّل كمّيّة الحصان المعتاد تدوير إكسسوارات المحرّك الأخرى . لدى بكرة غريب أصغر تأثير أكثر لصير بكر الإكسسوار الآخر . يمكن أن نقلّل كمّيّة الحصان المعتاد تحويل الإكسسوارات بزيادة حجم بعض بكر إكسسوار آخر في محرّكنا أيضًا أكثر . أشيع إكسسوارات المختارة لهذا البكر الأكبر هي المولّد و مضخّة المياه . هذا البكر الأكبر أُشِيرَ إلى كبكر أندردريف, بسبب حجمهم الأكبر, سيدورون كثيرًا أقلّ, لذا بكر أندردريف الاسم . إذا كان لدينا فقط بكرة غريب أصغر قائمًا, سنحتاج للحصول على حزام جديد, الحزام البالي سيكون طويل جدًّا, باستخدام بكر أكبر على المولّد و مضخّة المياه ببكرة الغريب الصّغيرة الجديدة هذه, يمكن أن نحتفظ بالحزام البالي . 

بعد النّظر على الإطلاق هذا قد تسأل هيه, هل يتولّى سلطة هذا الحجم لتحويل المولّد و الإكسسوارات الأخرى ؟ ". نعم, هو يعمل, إذا حاولت في أيّ وقت تحويل مولّد بالي تحت الحمل, تستطيع تقريبًا ليس بأيديك العارية . بقدر ما يُسْتَنْفَد 10 20HP من قبل الشّركاء, لكنّ هناك بعض الإكسسوارات التي لا يمكن أن نعمل بدونها, حبّ : المولّد, الدّفع الذّاتيّ و مضخّة مياه . إذا كنت راغبًا أن تعمل بدون الدّفع الذّاتيّ و التّكييف يمكن أن تكسب حتّى سلطة أكثر . بكل شيئ قائمًا, يمكن أن تتوقّع أنّ 5 إتش بي يقترب من مستنج بالي باستخدام بكر أندردريف . 

تذكّر, لأنك الآن أندردريفينج مولّدك, ستحتاج للتّأكّد أنّك تسرع من محرّكك فوق آر بي إم معيّن ( الاعتماد على بكرة أندردريف المولّد ) لحبّ 750 أو 900 آر بي إم قبل أن يبدأ بطّاريّتك تلقّي هجوم كامل . هذا يعني أن في خامل على مستنج بالي, بطّاريّتك قد لن يتلقّى هجوم كامل من مولّد أندردريفين . الحقنة الرّخيصة لهذا هي التّكيّف ملكك خامل إلى 750, 900 أو أيّ حتّى تحصل على هجوم كامل . يجب أن يتكيّف التّاجر أو محلّ العرض ملكك خامل إلّا إذا لديك مبرمج إي سي سي ( البرامج و كبل ) . هناك الشّركات التي تبيع بكر أندردريف التي فعلاً تعطيك هجوم كامل متى أنت في خامل على مستنج بالي ( على حساب إتش بي أكثر قليل مضاع لقيادة المولّد ) . اسأل إلى التّاجر الذي تشتريه البكر من فيما آر بي إم يعمل بكرة المولّد يعطي بطّاريّتي تهمة كاملة ؟سيخبرونك . لا تسبّب مضخّة المياه لأندردريفينج المشاكل 

صينيّة انحراف القذيفة WINDAGE TRAY 

الموافقة, لذا تعتقد أنّ هذا هو شيئ ما الذي تقفله إلى واجهة ستانج لغرف الهواء في محرّكك ؟ لا, في الواقع مسامير صينيّة انحراف قذيفة إلى قاع كتلة محرّكك بين غريبك و خزّان وقودك . عندما تقود ستانج, زيت رشّة الج-فورسيس على الغريب و يمنعه من اللّفّ كحرّ كيمكن أن يكون . تسيطر صينيّة انحراف القذيفة على الزّيت في المقلاة و تمنع زيت من التّعلّق بناقل حركتك . لا تقلق, الغريب يحصل على الكثير من التّزييت أثناء عمليّة المحرّك . يعطيك استخدام صينيّة انحراف قذيفة إتش بي أكثر, مثل 5 أو أكثر يعتمدون على اختباراتك التّمهيديّة .


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مضخة طرد مركزيه مثل الستعمله في سيارتك​



تستعمل مضخة الماء قوة الطرد المركزية لإرسال السائل للخارج عندما تدور، مما يؤدي إلى سحب السائل من الأجزاء الداخلية بشكل مستمر. تقع فتحة المضخة قريباً من الوسط وذلك لكي يضرب السائل العائد من المبرد (الراديتور) مراوح المضخة. وتدفع مراوح المضخة السائل إلى خارج المضخة حيث تقوم بإدخاله إلى المحرك.

عندما يخرج السائل من المضخة فإنه يندفع أولاً في قاعدة (بلوك) المحرك ورؤوس أسطواناته ثم يعبر إلى المبرد وفي النهاية يعود مره أخرى إلى المضخة. 




كيفية عمل نظام التبريد في السيارة (6-11) 
المحرك

تحتوي قاعدة (البلوك) المحرك ورؤوس الأسطوانات على ممرات داخلية عُمِلت أو صُبت بهذا الشكل لكي تسمح للسائل بالمرور بداخلها. تقود هذه الممرات السائل إلى أخطر الأماكن في المحرك.





إن درجة الحرارة في غرفة الاحتراق داخل المحرك من الممكن أن تصل إلى 4500 درجة فهر نهايتيه (2500ْ) ، لذلك فإن تبريد المنطقة حول الأسطوانة خطر جداً. المناطق حول صمامات العادم مناطق أساسية هامة ، وتقريباً كل المساحة في داخل رؤوس الأسطوانة حول الصمامات والتي لا حاجة لها في الهيكل يتم ملئها بسائل التبريد. إذا تم تشغيل المحرك بدون سائل تبريد لفترة طويلة فإنه يتلف. وعندما يحدث هذا فإن المعدن يصبح حاراً جداً لدرجة أنه من الممكن أن يلتحم المكبس بالأسطوانة (السلندر). وهذا عادةً يعني تلف وتدمير للمحرك بالكامل.

إحدى الطرق المثيرة لتخفيض الحاجة إلى نظام التبريد هو بتقليل كمية الحرارة التي تنتقل من غرفة الاحتراق إلى أجزاء المحرك المعدنية. يتم عمل ذلك في بعض المحركات بتغطية الجزء الداخلي العلوي من رأس الأسطوانة بطبقة رقيقة من الخزف. الخزف موصل سيئ للحرارة وبذلك تنتقل حرارة أقل إلى الأجزاء المعدنية للمحرك وكذلك يتم طرد الجزء الأكبر عبر العادم. 




كيفية عمل نظام التبريد في السيارة (7-11) 
المبرد

المبرد (الراديتور) عبارة عن نوع من أنواع مشتتات الحرارة. وهو مصمم لنقل الحرارة من سائل التبريد الحار والذي يمر من خلاله إلى الهواء الذي يمر من خلال المبرد بواسطة المروحة.

معظم السيارات الحديثة تستخدم مبرد مصنوع من الألمنيوم. وهذه المبردات تصنع بلَحم زوائد رقيقة من الألمنيوم إلى أنابيب عريضة من الألمنيوم. سائل التبريد يتدفق من مدخل المبرد إلى مخرجه خلال العديد من الأنابيب المصفوفة في ترتيب متوازي. وتقوم الزوائد بسحب الحرارة من الأنابيب ومن ثم بنقلها إلى الهواء المار من خِلال المبرد.

أحياناً يكون لهذه الأنابيب نوع من الزوائد موضوعة بداخلها تسمى (turbulator) والتي تقوم بزيادة حركة السائل الذي يتدفق داخل الأنابيب. إذا ما تدفق السائل بسهولة وبطئ في داخل الأنابيب فإن السائل الذي يلمس الأنابيب فقط هو الذي سوف يبرد مباشرة . كمية الحرارة التي تنتقل من السائل إلى الأنابيب التي يمر بها، تعتمد على اختلاف درجة الحرارة بين السائل والأنابيب التي يلامسها. لذلك إذا كان السائل الملامس للأنابيب يبرد بسرعة فإن كمية أقل من الحرارة سوف يتم نقلها. وعبر تكوين حركة داخل الأنابيب فإن السائل سوف يختلط ببعضه، مما يجعل درجة حرارة السائل التي تلامس الأنابيب في الأعلى وبذلك يتم التخلص من كمية أكبر من الحرارة وكذلك يتم استعمال السائل بداخل الأنابيب بشكل فعال.




يكون للمبرد (الراديتور) عادةً خزان على كل جهة وبداخل هذا الخزان يوجد مبرد ناقل الحركة. في الصورة التي في الأعلى يمكن أن تشاهد المدخل والمخرج والذي منه يدخل زيت ناقل الحركة إلى المبرد. مبرد ناقل الحركة يبدو مثل مبرد داخل مبرد، ولكن بدلاً من تبادل الحرارة مع الهواء فإن الزيت يبادل الحرارة مع سائل التبريد الذي بداخل المبرد. 

كيفية عمل نظام التبريد في السيارة (8-11) 
غطاء الضغط

في الحقيقة غطاء المبرد يرفع نقطة غليان سائل التبريد عن ما قبل حوالي 45 درجة فهر نهايتيه (25ْ). كيف يعمل هذا الغطاء البسيط ذلك؟ بنفس الطريقة التي يزيد فيها قدر الضغط درجة الغليان للماء. في الحقيقة أن الغطاء عبارة عن صمام إطلاق للضغط، والذي يصل في السيارة إلى حوالي 15 psi. نقطة غليان الماء تزيد عندما يكون الماء تحت الضغط.


اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الفلاش
رسم مقطعي لغطاء المبرد وخزان الفائض.​


عندما يسخن السائل في داخل نظام التبريد فإنه يتمدد مما يولد ضغطاً. لا يمكن للضغط أن يخرج إلا من عند الغطاء لذلك فأن إعدادات النابض (سبرينج) على الغطاء يحدد الضغط بداخل نظام التبريد. وعندما يصل الضغط إلى 15 psi فإن الضغط يدفع الصمام لأن يفتح مما يسمح لسائل التبريد بالخروج من نظام التبريد. سائل التبريد هذا يمر من خلال أنبوب الفائض وينتقل إلى خزان الفائض. وهذا الترتيب يبقي الهواء خارج نظام التبريد. عندما يبرد المبرد (الراديتور) فإنه يحدث نوع من الفراغ في داخل نظام التبريد والذي يقوم بسحب وفتح نابض (سبرينج) صمام التحميل والذي يسحب الماء إلى من خزان الفائض إلى الداخل وذلك ليحل مكان الماء الذي تم طرده. 




كيفية عمل نظام التبريد في السيارة (9-11) 
منظم الحرارة

أن عمل منظم الحرارة الرئيسي هو السماح للمحرك بأن يسخن بسرعة وأن يحافظ على درجة حرارة المحرك هذه ثابتة. ويتم ذلك بتنظيم كمية الماء التي تمر بالمبرد. في درجات الحرارة المنخفضة يتم قفل مخرج المبرد بشكل كامل، ويتم تدوير سائل التبريد خلال المحرك فقط.

عندما تصل درجة حرارة سائل التبريد إلى ما بين 180 و 195 درجة فهر نهايتيه ( 82ْ-91ْ) فأنه يتم فتح منظم الحرارة (الترموستات) مما يسمح للسائل بالمرور في المبرد. وعندما تصل درجة حرارة سائل التبريد ما بين 200 إلى 218 درجة فهر نهايتيه (93ْ-103ْ) فإن منظم الحرارة يبقى مفتوح طوال الوقت.


إذا ما أُتيحت لك الفرصة لتختبر منظم الحرارة فإن مراقبته شيء مدهش لأن ما يفعله يبدوا عملاً مستحيلاً. يمكنك وضع أحدها في ماء مغلي على الفرن، وحالما يسخن فإن صمامه يُفتح حوالي بوصة ، فيبدو كما لو كان سحراً ! إذا ما أردت تجربة ذلك بنفسك فاذهب إلى محل بيع قطع غيار سيارات واشتري منظم حرارة بعدة دولارات ثم قم بعمل التجربة.

إن سر منظم الحرارة يكمن في الأسطوانة الصغيرة الموجودة على جانب المحرك من الجهاز. هذه الأسطوانة مملوءة بالشمع والذي يبدأ بالذوبان عند درجة 180 ف ( بعض المنظمات الأخرى تفتح عند درجات حرارة مختلفة 180 ف هي الدرجة الموصى بها). وهناك قضيب متصل بالصمام يضغط على هذا الشمع. وعندما يذوب الشمع فإنه يتمدد بشكل ملحوظ مما يدفع القضيب لخارج الأسطوانة مما يؤدي إلى فتح الصمام. إذا ما كنت قد قرأت موضوع كيفية عمل منظم الحرارة وعملت تجربة القارورة والقشة فسوف ترى هذه العملية - الشمع يتمدد بشكل كبير بسبب أنه يتحول من جامد إلى سائل بفعل الحرارة.

فس التقنية تستعمل في الفتحات الآلية في البيوت الزجاجية ونوافذ السقف. انظر الى هذه الصفحهلمزيد من المعلومات. في هذه الأجهزة يذوب الشمع في درجة حرارة أقل. 

كيفية عمل نظام التبريد في السيارة (10-11) 
المروحة

مثل منظم الحرارة فإن المروحة تحتاج إلى التحكم بها لإبقاء المحرك على درجة حرارة ثابتة.

السيارات ذات السحب الأمامي تكون المراوح فيها إلكترونية لأن المحرك عادة يكون بوضع أفقي، وذلك يعني أن عمود إخراج القوة في المحرك موجه إلى جانب السيارة. يتم التحكم بالمراوح في السيارة إما بواسطة مفتاح حراري أو بواسطة كمبيوتر السيارة ويتم تشغيلها عندما ترتفع درجة حرارة سائل التبريد فوق الدرجة المحددة. ويتم إطفائها عندما تنخفض درجة حرارة السائل إلى ما تحت هذه النقطة.


السيارات ذات الدفع الخلفي ذات المحركات الطولية تحتوي على مراوح تبريد يتم تحريكها بواسطة سير/حِزام ، هذه المراوح تحتوي على فاصل حراري لزج يتحكم بها. وهذا الفاصل موضوع في محور المروحة، في مواجهة الهواء القادم إلى المبرد. هذا الفاصل اللزج الخاص يشبه إلى حدٍ ما أداة الوصل اللزجة التي يمكن أن تجدها في بعض سيارات الدفع الرباعي.


كيفية عمل نظام التبريد في السيارة (11-11) 
نظام التدفئة

قد تكون سمعت النصيحة التي تقول أنه إذا كانت سيارتك ترتفع حرارتها فقم بفتح جميع النوافذ وشغل المدفئة والمروحة على أعلى درجة. وهذا بسبب أن نظام التدفئة في الحقيقة نظام تبريد ثانوي والذي يعكس نظام التبريد الرئيسي في السيارة.



إن مركز التدفئة والذي يوجد في لوحة عدادات السيارة في الحقيقة عبارة عن مبرد صغير. تقوم مروحة التدفئة بدفع الهواء من خلال المركز التدفئة ومن ثم إلى مقصورة الركاب في السيارة.


يقوم مركز التدفئة بإرجاع سائل التبريد الحار القادم من رأس الأسطوانة إلى المضخة- لذلك فإن نظام التدفئة يعمل بشكل عادي سواء كان منظم الحرارة مفتوحاً أم مغلقاً.


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*Service: 800.780.1409* معلومات عن الوان الاسلاك التي استخدمت
في سيارة افيلون *الالوان اغلب الاحيان متشابهه
في سيارات تويوتا **مفيد لمن يعمل في الصيانة استخدم الرابط اذا كنت تحتاج الموضوع
http://www.commandocaralarms.com/wiring/2002/Toyota/Avalon



*Wiring Diagram* for
[Negative (-)] Trunk/HatchblueNegative (-)switch on dash [7]*Factory Alarm*
(Arm)arms w/ lock*Factory Alarm*
(Disarm)disarms w/ unlock*Horn*green/blackNegative (-)steering column*Brake*red/blue or grn/whtPositive (+)brake switch or pass kick*Door Motor*
(Lock)blue/redright side of the fusebox*Door Motor*
(Unlock)blue/whiteright side of the fusebox*Disarm*blueright side of the fusebox*Disarm No Unlock*red/yellow [5]Negative (-)steering column



Additional Info:Some models have an immobilizer system that needs to be bypassed during remote start. Use Commando module TransMod to bypass. [1] For the door lock interface, See the Tech Support area of the web site or Call Commando Toll-Free at 800.780.1409. [2] Use red/yellow on models with DRL (daytime running lights) and black/yellow on models without DRL. [3] The theft module is located above the glovebox. [4] Located in a gray plug, with the wires going up to the instrument cluster. [5]This is the ignition key sense wire. Using the status output wire from the remote start to groundThis wire will disarm the alarm without unlocking the doors. [6] The amplifier is under the front passenger seat. [7] Only works if main


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

استخدم الروابط في حالة اذا كنت محتاجا للموضوع ItemWire Color*Polarity*Wire Location*12V*wh/blu(40A)wh/rd(10APositive (+)ignition harness*Starter*black/whitePositive (+)ignition harness*Starter 2*none*Ignition*black/orangePositive (+)ignition harness*2nd Ignition*white/redPositive (+)ignition harness*3rd Ignition*none*Accessory*white/greenPositive (+)ignition harness*Accessory 2*none*Tachometer*blackdrivers kick panel [4]*Power Door *(Lock)
*Wiring Diagram* for
[] Door *Lock*[1]*Power Door *(Unlock)
*Wiring Diagram* for
[] Door *Unlock*[1]*Door Trigger*red/blue or redNegative (-)right side of the fusebox*Dome Supervision
**Wiring Diagram* for
[Negative (-)] Domegreen/redNegative (-)*Headlights*red/yel, blk/yel [2]Negative (-)steering column*Parklight Positive*use (-) wire only*Parklight Negative*pinkNegative (-)steering column*Wipers*blu/blk(L),blu/org(HPositive (+)steering column*Left Front Window
*(Up/Down)green - redLF window motor*Right Front Window
*(Up/Down)green - redRF window motor*Left Rear Window
*(Up/Down)green - redALR window switch*Right Rear Window
*(Up/Down)green - redARR window switch*Trunk/Hatch Pin*redNegative (-)left side of the fusebox*Hood Pin*blackNegative (-)theft ECU [3]*Trunk/Hatch Release
**Wiring Diagram* for
[Negative (-)] Trunk/HatchblueNegative (-)switch on dash [7]*Factory Alarm
*(Arm)arms w/ lock*Factory Alarm
*(Disarm)disarms w/ unlock*Horn*green/blackNegative (-)steering column*Brake*red/blue or grn/whtPositive (+)brake switch or pass kick*Door Motor
*(Lock)blue/redright side of the fusebox*Door Motor
*(Unlock)blue/whiteright side of the fusebox*Disarm*blueright side of the fusebox


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*Silicone Vacuum Hose Kits - Nissan
*
















View Details

Actual Color Darker

Replacing old vacuum lines can do wonders for your cars performance and response. Your old hoses could have small 
leaks, which cause lower than optimal vacuum pressure. Regain your optimal vacuum pressure by switching to High 
Performance Silicone Vacuum Hose designed for your Nissan. When you make your switch to silicone vacuum hose, you 
could expect to see a gain of 1-4 cm of Hg vacuum pressure. As well as a significant increase in low rpm boost response. 
Our Silicone Hose Kits come with everything you need to regain some lost performance in your Nissan. The silicone hose 
kits include: Enough Silicone Hose to replace the essential hoses in your Nissan, color matched zip ties to use as clamps or 
to fasten the silicone hose to keep it routed correctly. A StylinSlicer to slice the hose open length wise to use the larger ID 
silicone hoses as Engine Dress. Instruction manual to guide you through your project. Switch to High Performance Silicone 
Vacuum Hose designed for your Nissan today.

function checkForm20() { return true;}tableWorkaround2_colheader()*Nissan 240 Standard Kit*tableWorkaround2(22)tableWorkaround2(8)Silicone Vacuum Hose Kit Nissan 240, 1989-1998, S13/S14 SR20DETtableWorkaround2(34)tableWorkaround2(16)Enough 3.5mm, 4mm, 6mm, and 8mm, to replace all the essential vacuum hoses with our High Performance Silicone Hose. 100% Pure Silicone make our hoses perfect for these applications. No need to worry about hose collapse, our wall thickness is makes our hoses more rigid than the competition.tableWorkaround2(102)tableWorkaround2(18)

tableWorkaround2(100)tableWorkaround2(10)Availability:
Usually ships the next business daytableWorkaround2(25)tableWorkaround2(9)tableWorkaround2(36)Color StylinRed StylinBlack StylinBlue tableWorkaround2(22)tableWorkaround2(18)*Price:
**$73.95*tableWorkaround2(11)tableWorkaround2(6)tableWorkaround2(8)tableWorkaround2(15)tableWorkaround(17)
function checkForm21() { return true;}tableWorkaround2_colheader()*Nissan 240 StylinKit*tableWorkaround2(22)tableWorkaround2(8)Silicone Vacuum Hose Kit Nissan 240, 1989-1998 S13/S14 SR20DETtableWorkaround2(34)tableWorkaround2(26)Enough 3.5mm, 4mm, 6mm, and 8mm to replace all the essential vacuum hoses with our High Performance Silicone Hose. Plus this kit comes with extra feet of each plus several feet of 10mm and our StylinSlicer to use some of the Silicone Hose as an engine dress kit. Slice the larger hoses and slip over wires or unsightly tubing. The look is a huge improvement to the cheap convoluted plastic tubing covering your wires now. 100% Pure Silicone make our hoses perfect for these applications. No need to worry about hose collapse, our wall thickness is makes our hoses more rigid than the competition.tableWorkaround2(204)tableWorkaround2(26)Availability:
Usually ships the next business daytableWorkaround2(25)tableWorkaround2(9)tableWorkaround2(36)Color StylinRed StylinBlack StylinBlue tableWorkaround2(22)tableWorkaround2(8)*Price:
**$120.95*tableWorkaround2(11)tableWorkaround2(6)tableWorkaround2(8)tableWorkaround2(15)tableWorkaround(14)
*Silicone Radiator Hose Kits - Nissan
*
function checkForm23() { return true;}tableWorkaround2_colheader()*Nissan SR20 Radiator Hose Kit*tableWorkaround2(30)*Nissan SR20*tableWorkaround2(26)tableWorkaround2(3)

tableWorkaround2(1)*Upper and Lower Radiator Hose, 5 Ply Reinforced construction. Choose from Three Glossy Colors*tableWorkaround2(38)tableWorkaround2(2)*Radiator Hose Kit, Will fit: Nissan 200SX, 1995-1999 Nissan NX Coupe, 1991-1993 Nissan Sentra, 1991-1999 and should fit any other vehicles using the SR20 motor B13 or B14*tableWorkaround2(37)tableWorkaround2(14)tableWorkaround2(9)Usually ships the same business daytableWorkaround2(10)Color StylinBlue StylinRed StylinBlack *$138.95*tableWorkaround2(17)tableWorkaround2(5)tableWorkaround2(2)tableWorkaround2(5)*Sale Price:
*tableWorkaround2(19)tableWorkaround2(1)tableWorkaround2(12)tableWorkaround2(29)tableWorkaround(14)
function checkForm24() { return true;}tableWorkaround2_colheader()*Nissan SR20 Radiator Hose Kit w/ Clamps*tableWorkaround2(30)*Nissan SR20*tableWorkaround2(26)tableWorkaround2(3)

tableWorkaround2(1)*Upper and Lower Radiator Hose, 5 Ply Reinforced construction. Choose from three Glossy Colors. Comes with 4 100% Stainless Steel T-Bolt Clamps*tableWorkaround2(57)tableWorkaround2(3)*Radiator Hose Kit with Stainless Steel T-Bolt Clamps. Will fit: Nissan 200SX, 1995-1999 Nissan NX Coupe, 1991-1993 Nissan Sentra, 1991-1999 and should fit any other vehicles using the SR20 motor B13 or B14*tableWorkaround2(17)tableWorkaround2(34)tableWorkaround2(9)Usually ships the same business dayColor StylinBlue StylinRed StylinBlack tableWorkaround2(10)*$149.95*tableWorkaround2(7)tableWorkaround2(5)tableWorkaround2(5)tableWorkaround2(2)*Sale Price:
*tableWorkaround2(19)tableWorkaround2(1)tableWorkaround2(2)tableWorkaround2(29)tableWorkaround(12)
function checkForm25() { return true;}tableWorkaround2_colheader()*Nissan SR20 Heater Core Hoses (2)*tableWorkaround2(30)*Custom Formed Heater Core Hoses (2)*tableWorkaround2(26)tableWorkaround2(3)

tableWorkaround2(11)*Heater Core Hose Kit, Will fit: Nissan 200SX, 1995-1999 Nissan NX Coupe, 1991-1993 Nissan Sentra, 1991-1999 and should fit any other vehicles using the SR20 motor B13 or B14*tableWorkaround2(51)tableWorkaround2(16)tableWorkaround2(43)Usually ships in 1-2 weeksColor StylinBlack StylinRed StylinBlue tableWorkaround2(10)*$169.95*tableWorkaround2(7)tableWorkaround2(5)tableWorkaround2(5)tableWorkaround2(2)*Sale Price:
*tableWorkaround2(19)tableWorkaround2(1)tableWorkaround2(2)tableWorkaround2(29)tableWorkaround(12)
function checkForm26() { return true;}tableWorkaround2_colheader()*Rear Water Hoses*tableWorkaround2(30)*Two rear water hoses for SR20 Motor*tableWorkaround2(26)tableWorkaround2(3)

tableWorkaround2(11)*Both hoses 4 Ply reinforced Silicone with a .20 (+/-.020) wall thickness. *tableWorkaround2(17)tableWorkaround2(50)tableWorkaround2(43)Usually ships the same business dayColor StylinBlue StylinRed StylinBlack tableWorkaround2(10)*$13.25*tableWorkaround2(7)tableWorkaround2(5)tableWorkaround2(5)tableWorkaround2(2)*Sale Price:
*tableWorkaround2(19)tableWorkaround2(1)tableWorkaround2(2)tableWorkaround2(29)tableWorkaround(12)



















































































































































































geovisit();


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

Fuel System 





*Fuel System - Quick Access:* 

[*] Fuel System Upgrade Description
[*] Toyota Computer Control System Summary
[*] HKS Programmed Fuel Computer [PFC] F-Con
[*] HKS Vein Pressure Converter [VPC]
[*] HKS Graphic Control Computer [GCC]
[*] RC-Lucas 550cc/min injectors & NOS fuel pressure gauge
[*] Walbro GSS315 Fuel Pump 





Back to Engine Last Update: 10/25/2003 
Author: Lawrence K Anderson Jr 
_Powered by: Notepad_























Fuel System Description 
When I reached this point in modding OldSchool Supra, power levels had plateaued due to having reached the limitations of the stock Toyota fuel system & engine control. Toyota put into its "Toyota Computer Control System" [TCCS], a failsafe known as "Fuel Cut Off" [FCO] to protect the engine from abnormal (read: high) boost levels. On a stock engine, this is a very good thing, since the TCCS fuel map only extends to where FCO exists. But, alas! This certainly got in the way, when the goal was to triple boost output, all in the name of making more POWER! All thanks to FCO, my fuel system upgrades began to take shape. 
The upgrades found throughout this section, not only addressed FCO, but ultimately addressed building a reliable foundation upon which to base future modifications. Descriptions & pics of the F-Con, VPC, GCC, RC 550 cc/min injectors, & Walbro fuel pump give you an idea of the path I took to an upgraded fuel system. Please note that any info regarding the Walbro fuel pump hasn't been posted yet...but it will be at some point. 


 






















*Programmed Fuel Computer [PFC F-Con]* 





This is the _HKS_ fuel computer that rides piggyback to Toyota's Electronic Control Unit [ECU]. ​
A component of _HKS'_ Stage Five, this device uses a MAP sensor [basicly a pressure sensor] to measure boost, altering fuel curve based on engine demand. The stock ECU contains a fuel map that tops out in the 11.8 to 12.3psi range of boost. The F-Con's sole purpose is to provide an engine demand-based fuel map, while removing this limitation. Whether or not the F-Con is additive, or completely replaces the fuel map has been the subject of much debate, but my real world experience shows that it supplants the OEM fuel map from bottom to top. Regardless of detailed function, it serves the purpose of providing more fuel to the engine, allowing higher boost levels to be run safely. 
The unit is programmable via an internal pot-switch, & also utilizes changeable e-proms to account for varying fuel injector sizes.​​​

 















*Vein Pressure Converter [VPC]* 





This is the _HKS_ fuel meter that is a direct replacement for the stock Toyota Air Flow Meter [AFM]. ​
A component of _HKS'_ Stage Six, this device eliminates the restriction to air flow inherent to the original Toyota AFM. Instead of using the Karmann-Vortex method of measuring incoming air, the VPC uses Speed-Density- which assesses input from both MAP & temp sensors to calculate air flow into the engine, then provides the resultant signal to the ECU so that fuel requirements can be properly matched. A much higher air flow into the engine is achieved, & in conjunction with the F-Con, provides a means to run high boost, safely. The VPC has a set of knobs which allow minor adjustments to compensate for between-engine differences, while also including an 'Option-out' knob, which serves as a means to adjust the F-Con's settings in-lieu of the F-Con's pot switch.​
Due to the prevalence of used VPCs on the market, many have asked me how to hardwire the VPC into the stock wiring harness to eschew the purchase of the HKS harness, which can run upwards of $150 US. I've compiled a diagram showing how this can be done...just follow the link. 

VPC HardWire to the '87/'88 ECU & Internal Dipswitch Settings 


 















*Graphic Control Computer [GCC]* 





This is the _HKS_ Graphic Control Computer that allows fine 
tuning of the fuel injection pulse duration at 5 RPM points. ​
The GCC is essentially a fine-tuning mechanism for the VPC/F-Con, providing adjustment to the air fuel map based on five different RPM ranges. Between points of adjustment, the unit interpolates the fuel map, attempting to make the fuel curve as smooth as possible.​​​

 
















*RC-Lucas 550cc/min injectors* 
The MkIII Supra comes stock with 440cc/min, peak/hold, low impedance fuel injectors. Depending on the guestimates of Brake Specific Fuel consumption [BSFC] one chooses to use, baseline fuel pressures, etc., this -can- equate to a fuel capacity capable of over 400 crank horsepower. Under normal circumstances, this is plenty of fuel for pretty much any stock turbo, or even modified stock turbo MkIII. So why change to larger injectors? Well, a couple of reasons. 1st, I didn't feel comfortable trusting my [then] rebuilt motor to a set of 12 year old injectors. 2nd, if I was going to go to the expense of getting new ones, I figured I may as well get larger ones. Since I already had the F-Con, & was installing a VPC concurrent with the injectors, all that was needed to compensate for the larger output, was a PROM swap in both F-Con/VPC. Besides, I figured the additional 'headroom' would come in handy for that fateful day I'd choose to upgrade from the faithful peashooter [CT-26 turbo]. 
Well, it all sounds straight forward & easy, but I tell you- my life was much simpler before this decision was made. Once those injectors went in, simply turning up the boost was no longer good enough to call it a day. All of a sudden, the concept of -tuning- became a mantra that I not only had to bite & scratch to learn, but it became a way of life. Instead of going into a long treatise on how implement larger injectors, or how to tune here, at this point, I'll just offer up a few pics, & links to where you can go to get more info. I will say this...tuning fuel injection seems a lot more complicated than jet-swapping on dual carbs back in the day, but it all boils down to the same concept. Get to know the guys at your local Dyno shop really well, & learn the value of tuning by Dyno & wide-band oxygen sensor-equipped Air/Fuel ratio meters. 
Click on the RC link to get more info on choosing injectors. Follow Rob C's link to check out how he upgraded to larger injectors by going with the Lexus-Riemer setup. 












I took these pics from Rob C's Site. Thanks, Rob. 




An in-progress shot of the injector wiring harness 'project.' 




Here's a close-up of injector wiring harness #2.​​




NOS brand mechanical fuel pressure gauge.​

 





















*Walbro GSS315 Fuel Pump* 




These are the parts you get when you purchase the Walbro GSS315 fuel pump kit. ​
This is one area of modifying the MkIII that gets a lot of air play, but many defer to the later stages in their modification plans. I vehemently disagree! Why? It all boils down to age. OldSchool Supra was pushing 10 years old when it got its new fuel pump...10 long years of service that the OEM pump had handled just fine; but much too tired to handle the severe duties of elevated boost. 

There were several options available when it came time to upgrade: 
New OEM pump
MkIV pump [from the 4th generation Supras Turbo]
Cosmo pump [from the 3-rotor Mazda Cosmo]
Walbro GSS315 or GSS341 pumps
Here's a table of outputs in gallons/hour derived from 
Dave Henry's [now famous] fuel pump tests: 
Fuel pressureTired OEMMkIV TurboCosmoWalbro20 PSI 26 PSI151.8228.6233.2227.130 PSI132.9209.7217.7219.940 PSI99.6178.7183.2193.150 PSI63.2141.2143.8166.260 PSI30.3108.6106.0141.270 PSI 62.562.8121.580 PSI 79.190 PSI *NOTE:* 
I provided both the 'tired' old OEM, & the Cosmo pumps to Dave. ​
Up to the point where Dave did the testing, I had already decided on going with the Cosmo pump. This was due to its known ability to support mad power [in the Mazda 3-rotor Wankel], as well as the fact it's manufactured by NipponDenso- long known for reliable components. Unfortunately, at the same time this upgrade made it to the tank, I was also dealing with a [not yet known] malfunctioning fuel pressure regulator. So, the day after this pump went in, it was removed...to be replaced with the Walbro GSS315 255 liter/hour pump. It was this pump swap that brought the bad FPR to light! 
Sometimes this modding business can really stretch your patience, not to mention your wallet. Although I got the Walbro for a reasonable ~$150, I was out $285 thanks to the Cosmo pump purchase! Now you know why it's sitting on my <A href="http://oldschool.supracentral.com/htm/forsale.htm">For Sale Page. A couple side notes here- 1st, there have been reports of reliability issues with Walbro products. Not many, but enough to give me 2nd thoughts on selling the Cosmo pump, & keeping it as a spare. 2nd, the Walbro is NOISY. I don't care what anyone else has to say about it, the whining drone it puts out is downright annoying. 
Performance? 
Thus far, after ~2 years of service, the Walbro has been a stalwort performer. So, there are no complaints insofar as its ability to put forth the fuel. If it weren't for its noise level, I'd probably just leave well enough alone; but when that day comes for me to install an adjustable fuel pressure regulator, & all of it's commensurate lines & fittings, rest assured, if I haven't yet sold the Cosmo pump, it's definitely going in! If you're in the market for a fuel pump, & you're sensitive to noise, keep this in mind. At idle, the 85mm exhaust doesn't cover it up; only the stereo at mid volume or up makes the noise -go away-. 


 


Back to Engine


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

View Cart | My Account | Support | Sitemap | Home













 [FONT='Trebuchet MS', Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Intake Systems | Electronics | Brake Pads | Pulley Kits | Fuel Systems | Adjustable Cam Gears*[/FONT] *AEM Engine Management System - AEM UEGO Controller*




AEM's Plug & Play Engine Management System (EMS) will forever change the way you look at and perform fuel injection tuning! This user-programmable system plugs directly into a vehicle's factory ECU harness and requires no additional wiring or hardware. 

Select Performance CategoryAccessoriesAerodynamicsAir IntakeBrakesCar CoverClutchCooling SystemDifferentialDriveLine and AxleEngine ComponentsEngine Dress-UpEngine ElectricalEngine ManagementExhaust SystemExterior AccessoriesForced InductionFuel SystemGauges and PodsIgnition SystemInterior AccessoriesLightingSuspensionTowing AccessoriesTransmissionTruck AccessoriesWheels and Tires 


Shop For
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Performance Parts:*[/FONT]




1) Select Year... 2006 2005 2004 2003 2002 2001 2000 1999 1998 1997 1996 1995 1994 1993 1992 1991 1990 1989 1988 1987 1986 1985 1984 1983 1982 1981 1980 1979 1978 1977 1976 1975 1974 1973 1972 1971 1970 1969 1968 1967 1966 1965 1964 1963 1962 1961 1960 1959 1958 1957 1956 1955 1954 1953 1952 1951 1950 1949 1948 1947 1946 1945 1944 1943 1942 1941 1940 1939 1938 1937 1936 1935 1934 1933 1932 1931 1930 1929 1928 1927 1926 1925
2) Select Make... Go! Acura Alfa Romeo Am General American Motors Aston Martin Audi Austin Autocar Avanti Bentley Bertone Bmw Buick Cadillac Checker Chevrolet Chrysler Citroen Daewoo Daihatsu Delorean Desoto Detomaso Dodge Eagle Excalibur Ferrari Fiat Ford Freightliner General Motors Geo Gm Gmc Honda Hummer Hyundai Infiniti International Isuzu Jaguar Jeep Jensen Kia Lada Laforza Lamborghini Lancia Land Rover Lexus Lincoln Lotus Mack Maserati Maybach Mazda Mercedes-Benz Mercury Merkur Mg Mini Mitsubishi Morgan Morris Nissan Oldsmobile Opel Oshkosh Packard Panoz Peterbilt Peugeot Plymouth Pontiac Porsche Qvale Renault Rolls Royce Rover Saab Saturn Scion Shelby Smart Sterling Street Rod Studebaker Subaru Suzuki Toyota Triumph Volkswagen Volvo Workhorse Yugo Select Make:



*Custom*




 Acura




 Dodge




 Ford




 Honda




 Lexus




 Mazda




 Mitsubishi




 Nissan




 Saab




 Subaru




 Toyota




 
AEM's Plug & Play Engine Management System (EMS) will forever change the way you look at and perform fuel injection tuning! This user-programmable system plugs directly into a 's factory ECU harness and requires no additional wiring or hardware. (Some adapting hardware may be required for non-factory forced induction vehicles.) Windows-based software (2000, NT, 98, 95, ME) makes the task of copying, viewing and manipulating data as simple as a click of the mouse. User-defined templates are easily configurable and enable tuners to establish "quick keys" to any pertinent information during the tuning process. The AEM EMS's infinitely adjustable software allows tuners to program virtually any combination of engine control, power adders and auxiliary devices, and accurately deliver proper amounts of fuel and correct ignition timing for ANY boost level or operating condition. 

AEM's Wideband UEGO Controller is available in single- and dual-channel modes, and is the most affordable UEGO controller available. The AEM Wideband UEGO controller has a very low current draw, and features both 0-5v calibrated output and 0-1v calibrated output to mimic the factory narrow-band sensor, eliminating the chance of a factory computer issuing a trouble code. 

AEM's Wideband UEGO Controller is also available in a gauge that includes a single-channel analog output with a Bosch O2 sensor in one unit! 

AEM's Gauge-Type Wideband UEGO Controller features an LED readout and sweeping LED "needle" that changes colors as AFR changes from rich to lean. The unit's 52mm (2-1/16") gauge housing fits in most gauge pods and can be remotely mounted virtually anywhere. No laptop required for monitoring! 

 *Select your vehicle make and model below:* 

Custom AEM Electronics Ignition Module
Sensor Kit
UEGO Controller
UEGO Display Gauge
Acura AEM Electronics CL
Integra
NSX
RSX
Dodge AEM Electronics Viper
Ford AEM Electronics Mustang
Honda AEM Electronics Accord
Civic
Del Sol
Prelude
S2000
Lexus AEM Electronics GS300
SC300
Mazda AEM Electronics Miata
RX7
Mitsubishi AEM Electronics 3000GT
Eclipse
Galant
Lancer
Laser
Stealth
Talon
Nissan AEM Electronics 180SX
240SX
Altima
Bluebird
G20
NX
Pulsar
Sentra
Silvia
Saab AEM Electronics 92X
Subaru AEM Electronics WRX
Toyota AEM Electronics Celica
MR2
Supra
Home | About Us | Help - FAQ's | Links | Privacy Policy | Shipping Policy | Site Map | Support | Terms of Use 
© Copyright 1999-2006 Auto Service Group, Inc.


----------



## حسن هادي (14 ديسمبر 2006)

View Cart | My Account | Support | Sitemap | Home














 [FONT='Trebuchet MS', Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Intake Systems | Electronics | Brake Pads | Pulley Kits | Fuel Systems | Adjustable Cam Gears*[/FONT] 
*AEM Engine Management System - AEM UEGO Controller*




AEM's Plug & Play Engine Management System (EMS) will forever change the way you look at and perform fuel injection tuning! This user-programmable system plugs directly into a vehicle's factory ECU harness and requires no additional wiring or hardware. 

Select Performance CategoryAccessoriesAerodynamicsAir IntakeBrakesCar CoverClutchCooling SystemDifferentialDriveLine and AxleEngine ComponentsEngine Dress-UpEngine ElectricalEngine ManagementExhaust SystemExterior AccessoriesForced InductionFuel SystemGauges and PodsIgnition SystemInterior AccessoriesLightingSuspensionTowing AccessoriesTransmissionTruck AccessoriesWheels and Tires 


Shop For
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Performance Parts:*[/FONT]




1) Select Year... 2006 2005 2004 2003 2002 2001 2000 1999 1998 1997 1996 1995 1994 1993 1992 1991 1990 1989 1988 1987 1986 1985 1984 1983 1982 1981 1980 1979 1978 1977 1976 1975 1974 1973 1972 1971 1970 1969 1968 1967 1966 1965 1964 1963 1962 1961 1960 1959 1958 1957 1956 1955 1954 1953 1952 1951 1950 1949 1948 1947 1946 1945 1944 1943 1942 1941 1940 1939 1938 1937 1936 1935 1934 1933 1932 1931 1930 1929 1928 1927 1926 1925
2) Select Make... Go! Acura Alfa Romeo Am General American Motors Aston Martin Audi Austin Autocar Avanti Bentley Bertone Bmw Buick Cadillac Checker Chevrolet Chrysler Citroen Daewoo Daihatsu Delorean Desoto Detomaso Dodge Eagle Excalibur Ferrari Fiat Ford Freightliner General Motors Geo Gm Gmc Honda Hummer Hyundai Infiniti International Isuzu Jaguar Jeep Jensen Kia Lada Laforza Lamborghini Lancia Land Rover Lexus Lincoln Lotus Mack Maserati Maybach Mazda Mercedes-Benz Mercury Merkur Mg Mini Mitsubishi Morgan Morris Nissan Oldsmobile Opel Oshkosh Packard Panoz Peterbilt Peugeot Plymouth Pontiac Porsche Qvale Renault Rolls Royce Rover Saab Saturn Scion Shelby Smart Sterling Street Rod Studebaker Subaru Suzuki Toyota Triumph Volkswagen Volvo Workhorse Yugo Select Make:



*Custom*




 Acura




 Dodge




 Ford




 Honda




 Lexus




 Mazda




 Mitsubishi




 Nissan




 Saab




 Subaru




 Toyota




 
AEM's Plug & Play Engine Management System (EMS) will forever change the way you look at and perform fuel injection tuning! This user-programmable system plugs directly into a 's factory ECU harness and requires no additional wiring or hardware. (Some adapting hardware may be required for non-factory forced induction vehicles.) Windows-based software (2000, NT, 98, 95, ME) makes the task of copying, viewing and manipulating data as simple as a click of the mouse. User-defined templates are easily configurable and enable tuners to establish "quick keys" to any pertinent information during the tuning process. The AEM EMS's infinitely adjustable software allows tuners to program virtually any combination of engine control, power adders and auxiliary devices, and accurately deliver proper amounts of fuel and correct ignition timing for ANY boost level or operating condition. 

AEM's Wideband UEGO Controller is available in single- and dual-channel modes, and is the most affordable UEGO controller available. The AEM Wideband UEGO controller has a very low current draw, and features both 0-5v calibrated output and 0-1v calibrated output to mimic the factory narrow-band sensor, eliminating the chance of a factory computer issuing a trouble code. 

AEM's Wideband UEGO Controller is also available in a gauge that includes a single-channel analog output with a Bosch O2 sensor in one unit! 

AEM's Gauge-Type Wideband UEGO Controller features an LED readout and sweeping LED "needle" that changes colors as AFR changes from rich to lean. The unit's 52mm (2-1/16") gauge housing fits in most gauge pods and can be remotely mounted virtually anywhere. No laptop required for monitoring! 

 *Select your vehicle make and model below:* 

Custom AEM Electronics Ignition Module
Sensor Kit
UEGO Controller
UEGO Display Gauge
Acura AEM Electronics CL
Integra
NSX
RSX
Dodge AEM Electronics Viper
Ford AEM Electronics Mustang
Honda AEM Electronics Accord
Civic
Del Sol
Prelude
S2000
Lexus AEM Electronics GS300
SC300
Mazda AEM Electronics Miata
RX7
Mitsubishi AEM Electronics 3000GT
Eclipse
Galant
Lancer
Laser
Stealth
Talon
Nissan AEM Electronics 180SX
240SX
Altima
Bluebird
G20
NX
Pulsar
Sentra
Silvia
Saab AEM Electronics 92X
Subaru AEM Electronics WRX
Toyota AEM Electronics Celica
MR2
Supra
Home | About Us | Help - FAQ's | Links | Privacy Policy | Shipping Policy | Site Map | Support | Terms of Use 
© Copyright 1999-2006 Auto Service Group, Inc. 














http://www.drivewire.com/performanceparts/aem/electronics.html
استخدم الرابط اعلاه


----------



## المهندس25 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع واذا ممكن شرح حول صندوق التروس وعملية تحويل السرع فيه مع الشكر ؟؟؟


----------



## حسن هادي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.





 

. 
سنتعرف اليوم على الداينو ( الديناموميتر ) وهو جهاز لقياس القوة والقدرة للسيارات .
فهو يقيس القوة بالأحصنة ويقيس العزم أيضا. كما أنه يحلل نواتج العادم O2 ويوضح الرسم البياني الناتج أماكن الضعف والقوة في محرك السيارة ..






*قبل أن نبدأ:
*
لابد من ان تنتبه هنا إلى أن القراءات التي تحصل عليها تكون أرقام دولية ولا تتغير .. وغالبا ما تكون أدق ما يمكن في المدن التي تقع على مستوى سطح البحر لأن الإرتفاعات تقلل من نسبة الأوكسجين .. وبالتالي تقلل القراءة أو تجعلها مختلفة.
أمر آخر مهم أن هذه القراءات هي (( على الكفرات أو الإطارات )) بمعنى أن القوة الناتجة هي القوة الخارجة من المحرك إلى الحداف ومنه إلى الجربكس ثم عمود الكردان .. وبعده إلى الدفرنس فالعكوس ومن ثم إلى الإطارات وبعده إلى الإسفلت لتحريك السيارة .
أما القوة المعلنة من الشركات الصانعة وفي الكتالوجات, هي القوة الناتجة من المحرك فقط والتي تصل إلى الحداف. وهذه القوة تكون عادة أكثر من الواقعية بنسب تحسب كالتالي :

• السيارة جربكس عادي تطرح منها ما يعادل 15%
• السيارة الجربكس الاتوماتيك تطرح منها ما يعادل 18 إلى 20 %

فالسيارة اللومينا مثلا يقال أنها 325 حصان .. ولكن عندما وضعناها على الداينو بدون أي تعديلات فإن المحصلة كانت 277 حصان فقط .. أي حوالي 16% ناقص عن ال325.
أين هذا الفرق : ؟؟؟ تجده في القوة الضائعة بين الجربكس والدفرنس ووووو كما ذكرنا قبل قليل.

النيسان بريميرا مثلا 150 حصان .. وعند وضعها وجدنا 119 للأتوماتيك أي بمقدار 21% تقريبا .

لهذا أرجو الإنتباه وإحترام سيارة تصل قوتها إلى الكفرات 400 حصان مثلا .. هذا يعني حوالي 460 حصان للحداف . خاصة إذا كانت في الأساس هي لا تزيد عن 280 حصان .وعلى العموم .. 400 حصان للكفرات قوة لا يستهان بها .
فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر ... وحتى تقدر هذا الرقم أو ذاك فإن البورش GT2 مثلا 462 حصان للحداف , إطرح منها 15% تجد أنها حوالي 391 حصان للكفرات.
وحتى تقدر الأرقام في سباق الربع ميل لسيارة مثل هذه والتي تعتبر أحد أقوى السيارات في الشوارع – من المصنع – فإن البورش تقوم بقطع الربع ميل بحوالي 12.7 ثانية (- + ) .

لذااااااااااااااا ... عندما تجد سيارة قوتها 400 حصان وهي في الطبيعي 250 حصان .. أو عندما تجد سيارة تقطع الربع ميل ب 12ثانية .. ففضلا .. قم إجلالا لهذه السيارة أو تلك .. 


*ماذا نستفيد من الداينو:*

الفائدة الأولى هي معرفة القوة ( الهورس باور horsepower ) وهذه هي التي تفيد بتسارع السيارة من وإلى .. أما العزم ( التورق torque ) فهو الذي يفيد بتحريك الوزن ومقاومة الهواء .
فمثلا سيارات الشحن العام الديزل الكبيرة تصل قوتها إلى بين 180 إلى 250 حصان .. أما العزم فيها فيصل ما بين 450 إلى 850 في بعض الأحيان. فحتى تحرك شاحنة بوزن عشرات الأطنان فإنك سوف تحتاج إلى عزم هائل ولكن لا تحتاج إلى تسارع كبير .. فهي ستمضي من نقطة أ إلى نقطة ب بسلالة وسرعة ربما لا تزيد عن 100كم/ساعة ولكنها ستمضي دون توقف سواء كان أمامها سهل أو جبل.

تحليل العادم O2:

أما الفائدة من تحليل نتائج العادم فهي تعطيك تصور عن نوعية الإحتراق الذي يحدث داخل السلندر هل هو غني بالوقود .. أم أنه فقير بالوقود . وفي كلا الحالتي الأمر سيء .

الرقم الأمثل هو التالي:
• للسيارات المحقونة بالهواء ( تيربو نيتروس أو سوبرتشارجر)12.3 (+-) جزيء هواء إلى 1 جزيء بنزين .
• للسيارات ذات المحركات العادية 13.5(+-) جزيء هواء إلى 1 جزيء بنزين .

فلو زاد الرقم من 13 مثلا إلى 15 وفوق فهذا يعني أن المحرك يحتاج إلى وقود أكثر وأن كمية الهواء أكثر من الوقود وبالتالي فإن الإحتراق يكون ضعيف وبالتالي فإن أداء المحرك سيتراجع . أضف إلى أن صعود الرقم بهذا الشكل يشكل خطرا فادحا على المحرك لأن المحرك الذي يعمل بكمية وقود أقل يجعل الإحتراق أكثر حرارة.. وهو ما يمكن أن يسبب في إحتراق وجه الرأس أو إنكسار البساتم لا سمح الله .
وبالمقابل لو نقص الرقم من 13 إلى 9 مثلا .. فإن ذلك يعني أن المحرك مغرق بالوقود .. وبالتالي فإن الإحتراق لا يعتبر نقي .. وكمية الوقود بين فتحة البوجي كثيرة .. وصعبة .. إضافة إلى عدم إنتاج حرارة بشكل جيد .. وهو الأمر الأساسي لتوليد الطاقة .
ضع في عين الإعتبار أن يكون الرقم تحت ( غني بالوقود ) أسلم وأفضل ألف مرة من أن يكون فقير بالوقود . صحيح في الحالتين لن تحصل على القوة المطلوبة .. ولكن على الأقل لن تفجر محرك السيارة لو كان غني بالوقود.
ملاحظة:
في منطقتنا الحارة يفضل أن تكون الأرقام أغنى بالوقود عن الأماكن الباردة يعني:
على السيارات السوبرتشارجر والتيربو والنيتروس الأفضل أن تكون أقرب إلى 11.5 أو 12 
وعلى السيارات العادية أن تكون أقرب إلى 12.8 أو 13.3 

ومهم أن نعرف أن الرقم يكون على الطرقات أعلى قليلا من الداينو بسبب عامل الوزن والمقاوة . أي 11.5 على الداينو قد تكون 11.8 في الطريق.






كيف يعمل الداينو :

الداينو هو عبارة عن جهاز قياس قوة وقدرة , وتختلف الشركات الصانعة . فهناك انواع تركبها على الإطارات .. وهناك أنواع تركب على السيارة عليه .

داينو جت DYNOJET هي أحد – إن لم تكن الأولى – الشركات الرائدة في هذا المجال .. بل كثيرا ما تجد في المنتديات في أمريكا لو قام أحد الأعضاء بوضع رقم لسيارته مثلا ( كومارو ) في المنتدى وقال أن سيارتي حصلت على 450 حصان .. فإنك ستجد الكثير منهم سيسأل مانوع الجهاز الذي وضعته عليها ؟؟ فإن لم يكن DYNOJET فإنهم لا يعترفون بالرقم كون أن بعض الأجهزة الأخرى تعطي أكثر .. وأحيانا أكثر . وهذا ما حرصنا عليه في العالمية لصيانة السيارات.

يستغرق عمل الداينو كحد أقصى حوالي 25 إلى 35 دقيقة , والحقيقة أن الوقت الذي يستغرق فيه ربط السيارة وتجهيزها هو 85% من الوقت والباقي لا يحتاج إلى أكثر من ضغط زر وضغط دواسة البنزين.






بعد تربيط السيارة كما في الصور ووضع عوائق عند الإطارات , يجب وضع مروحة أمامية قوية لتبريد المحرك وتحريك الهواء .. لأن السيارة عندما تسير في الشارع بسرعة 120كم/ساعة يبردها الهواء الذي يرتطم بها .. أما على الداينو فلا يوجد هواء لذلك نحتاج إلى مراوح للتبريد.







هناك بعض الأسلاك البسيطة واحد لأخذ الإشارة من البواجي لمعرفة الRPM وآخر أرضي... وثالث في الشكمان لتحليل العادم .. وداخل المقصورة شوتش بزرين أخضر وأحمر .. الاخضر يضغط بمجرد البداية في تسجيل القوة.. والاحمر بعد الإنتهاء فهو يضغط على الفارمل لإيقاف الجهاز. فيجب أن لا يتم الضغط على فرامل السيارة أبدا .. وإنما الضغط على الجهاز فقط.

على أي سرعة وعلى أي غيار:

حتى تكون القراءة صحيحة فإننا نحتاج إلى أن تكون السيارة في ترس تناسبي يقدر ب 1:1 والمعروف عن السيارة ذات الجربكس العادي أنك تحصل على 1:1 في التعشيق الرباع . اما في الجربكس الأتوماتيك فإنك تحصل على 1:1 على الترس الثالث أو D ولكن ليس في الأوفردرايف OD.

النتائج:

ستكون على شكل قسمين:
- الأول وهو العلوي ويشير إلى خطين بيانيين واحد على اليمين للتورك .. والآخر على اليسار وهو للأحصنة .
أما في الأسفل فهو يشير إلى خط أحمر منقط ( وهو المكان المثالي لنسبة الإحتراقفي حدود 13 ) ومن ثم نتائج الإحتراق سواء غني أو فقير.
والمقارنة الأخرى هي إما السرعة .. أو الRPM وتجدها في أسفل الرسم .

في هذه السيارة مثلا تجد أن القوة والعزم يحولان الصعود من حوالي 5500RPM يعني المفروض أنه لا يشد مع أحد تحت هذا RPM أمر آخر هو أن القوة تبدأ بالنزول بعد 7200 RPM أي عليه أن لا يبقى الRPM يصل إلى 8 آلاف لأنه يفقد القوة (( يعني مكان القوة عنده هو بين 5500 و 7300 )) فعليه بتغيير النمر في هذا المجال ليكون أفضل ما يكون .
بالنسبة للعادم هنا فيفضل أن يزيد قليلا من نسبة البنزين إلى 12.5 لأن هذه السيارة عليها تيربو .. وبالتالي يفضل ذلك جدا .







على أي السيارات ممكن يتم :

ممكن عمل داينو لأي سيارة تقريبا .. سواء كانت دفع أمامي أو دفع خلفي . كما يمكن عمل الداينو على سيارات الدفع الرباعي .
يختلف في الدفع الرباعي الأمر من فك فيوز فقط ( مثل السكايلاين ) أو ربما يحتاج الأمر فك عمود الكردان الأمامي أو الخلفي . 
ولكن الأغلبية ممكن يتم لها بلا مشاكل .


نصيحة:

قم بعمل داينو لسيارتك قبل البدأ بأي مشروع .. وقم بتركيب القطع بالتدريج حتى تعرف ما فائدة القطع التي تم تركيبها . فكثيرا ما نجد أن بعض الشباب يركب كثيرا من القطع .. ويتوقع أن يصل إلا رقم ما .. ولكنه لا يصل إلى نصفه حتى .. ويبدأ بالتسائل ...!!!! أين الخلل ؟؟؟ 
لكنه لوقام بالتدريج وفحص بعد كل تطوير أساسي .. لوجد الخلل في حال ركب شيء ولم يحصل على نتيجة .


----------



## حسن هادي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.




 

. 
سنتعرف اليوم على الداينو ( الديناموميتر ) وهو جهاز لقياس القوة والقدرة للسيارات .
فهو يقيس القوة بالأحصنة ويقيس العزم أيضا. كما أنه يحلل نواتج العادم O2 ويوضح الرسم البياني الناتج أماكن الضعف والقوة في محرك السيارة ..






*قبل أن نبدأ:
*
لابد من ان تنتبه هنا إلى أن القراءات التي تحصل عليها تكون أرقام دولية ولا تتغير .. وغالبا ما تكون أدق ما يمكن في المدن التي تقع على مستوى سطح البحر لأن الإرتفاعات تقلل من نسبة الأوكسجين .. وبالتالي تقلل القراءة أو تجعلها مختلفة.
أمر آخر مهم أن هذه القراءات هي (( على الكفرات أو الإطارات )) بمعنى أن القوة الناتجة هي القوة الخارجة من المحرك إلى الحداف ومنه إلى الجربكس ثم عمود الكردان .. وبعده إلى الدفرنس فالعكوس ومن ثم إلى الإطارات وبعده إلى الإسفلت لتحريك السيارة .
أما القوة المعلنة من الشركات الصانعة وفي الكتالوجات, هي القوة الناتجة من المحرك فقط والتي تصل إلى الحداف. وهذه القوة تكون عادة أكثر من الواقعية بنسب تحسب كالتالي :

• السيارة جربكس عادي تطرح منها ما يعادل 15%
• السيارة الجربكس الاتوماتيك تطرح منها ما يعادل 18 إلى 20 %

فالسيارة اللومينا مثلا يقال أنها 325 حصان .. ولكن عندما وضعناها على الداينو بدون أي تعديلات فإن المحصلة كانت 277 حصان فقط .. أي حوالي 16% ناقص عن ال325.
أين هذا الفرق : ؟؟؟ تجده في القوة الضائعة بين الجربكس والدفرنس ووووو كما ذكرنا قبل قليل.

النيسان بريميرا مثلا 150 حصان .. وعند وضعها وجدنا 119 للأتوماتيك أي بمقدار 21% تقريبا .

لهذا أرجو الإنتباه وإحترام سيارة تصل قوتها إلى الكفرات 400 حصان مثلا .. هذا يعني حوالي 460 حصان للحداف . خاصة إذا كانت في الأساس هي لا تزيد عن 280 حصان .وعلى العموم .. 400 حصان للكفرات قوة لا يستهان بها .
فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر ... وحتى تقدر هذا الرقم أو ذاك فإن البورش GT2 مثلا 462 حصان للحداف , إطرح منها 15% تجد أنها حوالي 391 حصان للكفرات.
وحتى تقدر الأرقام في سباق الربع ميل لسيارة مثل هذه والتي تعتبر أحد أقوى السيارات في الشوارع – من المصنع – فإن البورش تقوم بقطع الربع ميل بحوالي 12.7 ثانية (- + ) .

لذااااااااااااااا ... عندما تجد سيارة قوتها 400 حصان وهي في الطبيعي 250 حصان .. أو عندما تجد سيارة تقطع الربع ميل ب 12ثانية .. ففضلا .. قم إجلالا لهذه السيارة أو تلك .. 


*ماذا نستفيد من الداينو:*

الفائدة الأولى هي معرفة القوة ( الهورس باور horsepower ) وهذه هي التي تفيد بتسارع السيارة من وإلى .. أما العزم ( التورق torque ) فهو الذي يفيد بتحريك الوزن ومقاومة الهواء .
فمثلا سيارات الشحن العام الديزل الكبيرة تصل قوتها إلى بين 180 إلى 250 حصان .. أما العزم فيها فيصل ما بين 450 إلى 850 في بعض الأحيان. فحتى تحرك شاحنة بوزن عشرات الأطنان فإنك سوف تحتاج إلى عزم هائل ولكن لا تحتاج إلى تسارع كبير .. فهي ستمضي من نقطة أ إلى نقطة ب بسلالة وسرعة ربما لا تزيد عن 100كم/ساعة ولكنها ستمضي دون توقف سواء كان أمامها سهل أو جبل.

تحليل العادم O2:

أما الفائدة من تحليل نتائج العادم فهي تعطيك تصور عن نوعية الإحتراق الذي يحدث داخل السلندر هل هو غني بالوقود .. أم أنه فقير بالوقود . وفي كلا الحالتي الأمر سيء .

الرقم الأمثل هو التالي:
• للسيارات المحقونة بالهواء ( تيربو نيتروس أو سوبرتشارجر)12.3 (+-) جزيء هواء إلى 1 جزيء بنزين .
• للسيارات ذات المحركات العادية 13.5(+-) جزيء هواء إلى 1 جزيء بنزين .

فلو زاد الرقم من 13 مثلا إلى 15 وفوق فهذا يعني أن المحرك يحتاج إلى وقود أكثر وأن كمية الهواء أكثر من الوقود وبالتالي فإن الإحتراق يكون ضعيف وبالتالي فإن أداء المحرك سيتراجع . أضف إلى أن صعود الرقم بهذا الشكل يشكل خطرا فادحا على المحرك لأن المحرك الذي يعمل بكمية وقود أقل يجعل الإحتراق أكثر حرارة.. وهو ما يمكن أن يسبب في إحتراق وجه الرأس أو إنكسار البساتم لا سمح الله .
وبالمقابل لو نقص الرقم من 13 إلى 9 مثلا .. فإن ذلك يعني أن المحرك مغرق بالوقود .. وبالتالي فإن الإحتراق لا يعتبر نقي .. وكمية الوقود بين فتحة البوجي كثيرة .. وصعبة .. إضافة إلى عدم إنتاج حرارة بشكل جيد .. وهو الأمر الأساسي لتوليد الطاقة .
ضع في عين الإعتبار أن يكون الرقم تحت ( غني بالوقود ) أسلم وأفضل ألف مرة من أن يكون فقير بالوقود . صحيح في الحالتين لن تحصل على القوة المطلوبة .. ولكن على الأقل لن تفجر محرك السيارة لو كان غني بالوقود.
ملاحظة:
في منطقتنا الحارة يفضل أن تكون الأرقام أغنى بالوقود عن الأماكن الباردة يعني:
على السيارات السوبرتشارجر والتيربو والنيتروس الأفضل أن تكون أقرب إلى 11.5 أو 12 
وعلى السيارات العادية أن تكون أقرب إلى 12.8 أو 13.3 

ومهم أن نعرف أن الرقم يكون على الطرقات أعلى قليلا من الداينو بسبب عامل الوزن والمقاوة . أي 11.5 على الداينو قد تكون 11.8 في الطريق.






كيف يعمل الداينو :

الداينو هو عبارة عن جهاز قياس قوة وقدرة , وتختلف الشركات الصانعة . فهناك انواع تركبها على الإطارات .. وهناك أنواع تركب على السيارة عليه .

داينو جت DYNOJET هي أحد – إن لم تكن الأولى – الشركات الرائدة في هذا المجال .. بل كثيرا ما تجد في المنتديات في أمريكا لو قام أحد الأعضاء بوضع رقم لسيارته مثلا ( كومارو ) في المنتدى وقال أن سيارتي حصلت على 450 حصان .. فإنك ستجد الكثير منهم سيسأل مانوع الجهاز الذي وضعته عليها ؟؟ فإن لم يكن DYNOJET فإنهم لا يعترفون بالرقم كون أن بعض الأجهزة الأخرى تعطي أكثر .. وأحيانا أكثر . وهذا ما حرصنا عليه في العالمية لصيانة السيارات.

يستغرق عمل الداينو كحد أقصى حوالي 25 إلى 35 دقيقة , والحقيقة أن الوقت الذي يستغرق فيه ربط السيارة وتجهيزها هو 85% من الوقت والباقي لا يحتاج إلى أكثر من ضغط زر وضغط دواسة البنزين.






بعد تربيط السيارة كما في الصور ووضع عوائق عند الإطارات , يجب وضع مروحة أمامية قوية لتبريد المحرك وتحريك الهواء .. لأن السيارة عندما تسير في الشارع بسرعة 120كم/ساعة يبردها الهواء الذي يرتطم بها .. أما على الداينو فلا يوجد هواء لذلك نحتاج إلى مراوح للتبريد.







هناك بعض الأسلاك البسيطة واحد لأخذ الإشارة من البواجي لمعرفة الRPM وآخر أرضي... وثالث في الشكمان لتحليل العادم .. وداخل المقصورة شوتش بزرين أخضر وأحمر .. الاخضر يضغط بمجرد البداية في تسجيل القوة.. والاحمر بعد الإنتهاء فهو يضغط على الفارمل لإيقاف الجهاز. فيجب أن لا يتم الضغط على فرامل السيارة أبدا .. وإنما الضغط على الجهاز فقط.

على أي سرعة وعلى أي غيار:

حتى تكون القراءة صحيحة فإننا نحتاج إلى أن تكون السيارة في ترس تناسبي يقدر ب 1:1 والمعروف عن السيارة ذات الجربكس العادي أنك تحصل على 1:1 في التعشيق الرباع . اما في الجربكس الأتوماتيك فإنك تحصل على 1:1 على الترس الثالث أو D ولكن ليس في الأوفردرايف OD.

النتائج:

ستكون على شكل قسمين:
- الأول وهو العلوي ويشير إلى خطين بيانيين واحد على اليمين للتورك .. والآخر على اليسار وهو للأحصنة .
أما في الأسفل فهو يشير إلى خط أحمر منقط ( وهو المكان المثالي لنسبة الإحتراقفي حدود 13 ) ومن ثم نتائج الإحتراق سواء غني أو فقير.
والمقارنة الأخرى هي إما السرعة .. أو الRPM وتجدها في أسفل الرسم .

في هذه السيارة مثلا تجد أن القوة والعزم يحولان الصعود من حوالي 5500RPM يعني المفروض أنه لا يشد مع أحد تحت هذا RPM أمر آخر هو أن القوة تبدأ بالنزول بعد 7200 RPM أي عليه أن لا يبقى الRPM يصل إلى 8 آلاف لأنه يفقد القوة (( يعني مكان القوة عنده هو بين 5500 و 7300 )) فعليه بتغيير النمر في هذا المجال ليكون أفضل ما يكون .
بالنسبة للعادم هنا فيفضل أن يزيد قليلا من نسبة البنزين إلى 12.5 لأن هذه السيارة عليها تيربو .. وبالتالي يفضل ذلك جدا .







على أي السيارات ممكن يتم :

ممكن عمل داينو لأي سيارة تقريبا .. سواء كانت دفع أمامي أو دفع خلفي . كما يمكن عمل الداينو على سيارات الدفع الرباعي .
يختلف في الدفع الرباعي الأمر من فك فيوز فقط ( مثل السكايلاين ) أو ربما يحتاج الأمر فك عمود الكردان الأمامي أو الخلفي . 
ولكن الأغلبية ممكن يتم لها بلا مشاكل .


نصيحة:

قم بعمل داينو لسيارتك قبل البدأ بأي مشروع .. وقم بتركيب القطع بالتدريج حتى تعرف ما فائدة القطع التي تم تركيبها . فكثيرا ما نجد أن بعض الشباب يركب كثيرا من القطع .. ويتوقع أن يصل إلا رقم ما .. ولكنه لا يصل إلى نصفه حتى .. ويبدأ بالتسائل ...!!!! أين الخلل ؟؟؟ 
لكنه لوقام بالتدريج وفحص بعد كل تطوير أساسي .. لوجد الخلل في حال ركب شيء ولم يحصل على نتيجة .


----------



## حسن هادي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.




 

. 
سنتعرف اليوم على الداينو ( الديناموميتر ) وهو جهاز لقياس القوة والقدرة للسيارات .
فهو يقيس القوة بالأحصنة ويقيس العزم أيضا. كما أنه يحلل نواتج العادم O2 ويوضح الرسم البياني الناتج أماكن الضعف والقوة في محرك السيارة ..






*قبل أن نبدأ:
*
لابد من ان تنتبه هنا إلى أن القراءات التي تحصل عليها تكون أرقام دولية ولا تتغير .. وغالبا ما تكون أدق ما يمكن في المدن التي تقع على مستوى سطح البحر لأن الإرتفاعات تقلل من نسبة الأوكسجين .. وبالتالي تقلل القراءة أو تجعلها مختلفة.
أمر آخر مهم أن هذه القراءات هي (( على الكفرات أو الإطارات )) بمعنى أن القوة الناتجة هي القوة الخارجة من المحرك إلى الحداف ومنه إلى الجربكس ثم عمود الكردان .. وبعده إلى الدفرنس فالعكوس ومن ثم إلى الإطارات وبعده إلى الإسفلت لتحريك السيارة .
أما القوة المعلنة من الشركات الصانعة وفي الكتالوجات, هي القوة الناتجة من المحرك فقط والتي تصل إلى الحداف. وهذه القوة تكون عادة أكثر من الواقعية بنسب تحسب كالتالي :

• السيارة جربكس عادي تطرح منها ما يعادل 15%
• السيارة الجربكس الاتوماتيك تطرح منها ما يعادل 18 إلى 20 %

فالسيارة اللومينا مثلا يقال أنها 325 حصان .. ولكن عندما وضعناها على الداينو بدون أي تعديلات فإن المحصلة كانت 277 حصان فقط .. أي حوالي 16% ناقص عن ال325.
أين هذا الفرق : ؟؟؟ تجده في القوة الضائعة بين الجربكس والدفرنس ووووو كما ذكرنا قبل قليل.

النيسان بريميرا مثلا 150 حصان .. وعند وضعها وجدنا 119 للأتوماتيك أي بمقدار 21% تقريبا .

لهذا أرجو الإنتباه وإحترام سيارة تصل قوتها إلى الكفرات 400 حصان مثلا .. هذا يعني حوالي 460 حصان للحداف . خاصة إذا كانت في الأساس هي لا تزيد عن 280 حصان .وعلى العموم .. 400 حصان للكفرات قوة لا يستهان بها .
فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر ... وحتى تقدر هذا الرقم أو ذاك فإن البورش GT2 مثلا 462 حصان للحداف , إطرح منها 15% تجد أنها حوالي 391 حصان للكفرات.
وحتى تقدر الأرقام في سباق الربع ميل لسيارة مثل هذه والتي تعتبر أحد أقوى السيارات في الشوارع – من المصنع – فإن البورش تقوم بقطع الربع ميل بحوالي 12.7 ثانية (- + ) .

لذااااااااااااااا ... عندما تجد سيارة قوتها 400 حصان وهي في الطبيعي 250 حصان .. أو عندما تجد سيارة تقطع الربع ميل ب 12ثانية .. ففضلا .. قم إجلالا لهذه السيارة أو تلك .. 


*ماذا نستفيد من الداينو:*

الفائدة الأولى هي معرفة القوة ( الهورس باور horsepower ) وهذه هي التي تفيد بتسارع السيارة من وإلى .. أما العزم ( التورق torque ) فهو الذي يفيد بتحريك الوزن ومقاومة الهواء .
فمثلا سيارات الشحن العام الديزل الكبيرة تصل قوتها إلى بين 180 إلى 250 حصان .. أما العزم فيها فيصل ما بين 450 إلى 850 في بعض الأحيان. فحتى تحرك شاحنة بوزن عشرات الأطنان فإنك سوف تحتاج إلى عزم هائل ولكن لا تحتاج إلى تسارع كبير .. فهي ستمضي من نقطة أ إلى نقطة ب بسلالة وسرعة ربما لا تزيد عن 100كم/ساعة ولكنها ستمضي دون توقف سواء كان أمامها سهل أو جبل.

تحليل العادم O2:

أما الفائدة من تحليل نتائج العادم فهي تعطيك تصور عن نوعية الإحتراق الذي يحدث داخل السلندر هل هو غني بالوقود .. أم أنه فقير بالوقود . وفي كلا الحالتي الأمر سيء .

الرقم الأمثل هو التالي:
• للسيارات المحقونة بالهواء ( تيربو نيتروس أو سوبرتشارجر)12.3 (+-) جزيء هواء إلى 1 جزيء بنزين .
• للسيارات ذات المحركات العادية 13.5(+-) جزيء هواء إلى 1 جزيء بنزين .

فلو زاد الرقم من 13 مثلا إلى 15 وفوق فهذا يعني أن المحرك يحتاج إلى وقود أكثر وأن كمية الهواء أكثر من الوقود وبالتالي فإن الإحتراق يكون ضعيف وبالتالي فإن أداء المحرك سيتراجع . أضف إلى أن صعود الرقم بهذا الشكل يشكل خطرا فادحا على المحرك لأن المحرك الذي يعمل بكمية وقود أقل يجعل الإحتراق أكثر حرارة.. وهو ما يمكن أن يسبب في إحتراق وجه الرأس أو إنكسار البساتم لا سمح الله .
وبالمقابل لو نقص الرقم من 13 إلى 9 مثلا .. فإن ذلك يعني أن المحرك مغرق بالوقود .. وبالتالي فإن الإحتراق لا يعتبر نقي .. وكمية الوقود بين فتحة البوجي كثيرة .. وصعبة .. إضافة إلى عدم إنتاج حرارة بشكل جيد .. وهو الأمر الأساسي لتوليد الطاقة .
ضع في عين الإعتبار أن يكون الرقم تحت ( غني بالوقود ) أسلم وأفضل ألف مرة من أن يكون فقير بالوقود . صحيح في الحالتين لن تحصل على القوة المطلوبة .. ولكن على الأقل لن تفجر محرك السيارة لو كان غني بالوقود.
ملاحظة:
في منطقتنا الحارة يفضل أن تكون الأرقام أغنى بالوقود عن الأماكن الباردة يعني:
على السيارات السوبرتشارجر والتيربو والنيتروس الأفضل أن تكون أقرب إلى 11.5 أو 12 
وعلى السيارات العادية أن تكون أقرب إلى 12.8 أو 13.3 

ومهم أن نعرف أن الرقم يكون على الطرقات أعلى قليلا من الداينو بسبب عامل الوزن والمقاوة . أي 11.5 على الداينو قد تكون 11.8 في الطريق.






كيف يعمل الداينو :

الداينو هو عبارة عن جهاز قياس قوة وقدرة , وتختلف الشركات الصانعة . فهناك انواع تركبها على الإطارات .. وهناك أنواع تركب على السيارة عليه .

داينو جت DYNOJET هي أحد – إن لم تكن الأولى – الشركات الرائدة في هذا المجال .. بل كثيرا ما تجد في المنتديات في أمريكا لو قام أحد الأعضاء بوضع رقم لسيارته مثلا ( كومارو ) في المنتدى وقال أن سيارتي حصلت على 450 حصان .. فإنك ستجد الكثير منهم سيسأل مانوع الجهاز الذي وضعته عليها ؟؟ فإن لم يكن DYNOJET فإنهم لا يعترفون بالرقم كون أن بعض الأجهزة الأخرى تعطي أكثر .. وأحيانا أكثر . وهذا ما حرصنا عليه في العالمية لصيانة السيارات.

يستغرق عمل الداينو كحد أقصى حوالي 25 إلى 35 دقيقة , والحقيقة أن الوقت الذي يستغرق فيه ربط السيارة وتجهيزها هو 85% من الوقت والباقي لا يحتاج إلى أكثر من ضغط زر وضغط دواسة البنزين.






بعد تربيط السيارة كما في الصور ووضع عوائق عند الإطارات , يجب وضع مروحة أمامية قوية لتبريد المحرك وتحريك الهواء .. لأن السيارة عندما تسير في الشارع بسرعة 120كم/ساعة يبردها الهواء الذي يرتطم بها .. أما على الداينو فلا يوجد هواء لذلك نحتاج إلى مراوح للتبريد.







هناك بعض الأسلاك البسيطة واحد لأخذ الإشارة من البواجي لمعرفة الRPM وآخر أرضي... وثالث في الشكمان لتحليل العادم .. وداخل المقصورة شوتش بزرين أخضر وأحمر .. الاخضر يضغط بمجرد البداية في تسجيل القوة.. والاحمر بعد الإنتهاء فهو يضغط على الفارمل لإيقاف الجهاز. فيجب أن لا يتم الضغط على فرامل السيارة أبدا .. وإنما الضغط على الجهاز فقط.

على أي سرعة وعلى أي غيار:

حتى تكون القراءة صحيحة فإننا نحتاج إلى أن تكون السيارة في ترس تناسبي يقدر ب 1:1 والمعروف عن السيارة ذات الجربكس العادي أنك تحصل على 1:1 في التعشيق الرباع . اما في الجربكس الأتوماتيك فإنك تحصل على 1:1 على الترس الثالث أو D ولكن ليس في الأوفردرايف OD.

النتائج:

ستكون على شكل قسمين:
- الأول وهو العلوي ويشير إلى خطين بيانيين واحد على اليمين للتورك .. والآخر على اليسار وهو للأحصنة .
أما في الأسفل فهو يشير إلى خط أحمر منقط ( وهو المكان المثالي لنسبة الإحتراقفي حدود 13 ) ومن ثم نتائج الإحتراق سواء غني أو فقير.
والمقارنة الأخرى هي إما السرعة .. أو الRPM وتجدها في أسفل الرسم .

في هذه السيارة مثلا تجد أن القوة والعزم يحولان الصعود من حوالي 5500RPM يعني المفروض أنه لا يشد مع أحد تحت هذا RPM أمر آخر هو أن القوة تبدأ بالنزول بعد 7200 RPM أي عليه أن لا يبقى الRPM يصل إلى 8 آلاف لأنه يفقد القوة (( يعني مكان القوة عنده هو بين 5500 و 7300 )) فعليه بتغيير النمر في هذا المجال ليكون أفضل ما يكون .
بالنسبة للعادم هنا فيفضل أن يزيد قليلا من نسبة البنزين إلى 12.5 لأن هذه السيارة عليها تيربو .. وبالتالي يفضل ذلك جدا .







على أي السيارات ممكن يتم :

ممكن عمل داينو لأي سيارة تقريبا .. سواء كانت دفع أمامي أو دفع خلفي . كما يمكن عمل الداينو على سيارات الدفع الرباعي .
يختلف في الدفع الرباعي الأمر من فك فيوز فقط ( مثل السكايلاين ) أو ربما يحتاج الأمر فك عمود الكردان الأمامي أو الخلفي . 
ولكن الأغلبية ممكن يتم لها بلا مشاكل .


نصيحة:

قم بعمل داينو لسيارتك قبل البدأ بأي مشروع .. وقم بتركيب القطع بالتدريج حتى تعرف ما فائدة القطع التي تم تركيبها . فكثيرا ما نجد أن بعض الشباب يركب كثيرا من القطع .. ويتوقع أن يصل إلا رقم ما .. ولكنه لا يصل إلى نصفه حتى .. ويبدأ بالتسائل ...!!!! أين الخلل ؟؟؟ 
لكنه لوقام بالتدريج وفحص بعد كل تطوير أساسي .. لوجد الخلل في حال ركب شيء ولم يحصل على نتيجة .


----------



## حسن هادي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مع التحية اخوكم حسن​


----------



## حسن هادي (15 ديسمبر 2006)




----------



## حسن هادي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

كاراج دان 
يقدم لك هذه الكاراج معلومات عن طرق صيانة السيارات و عن كيفية إستعمال المعدات و قطع غيار السيارات كيفية صيانة الفرامل الخراطيم و نظام قفل الفرامل و التحقق من الرزيت و تغيير الفلاتر http://www.danoland.com/nsxgarage/- 31-مارس-02 
شركة بولي لايت 
تقدم الشركة معدات و أدوات لصناعة إصلاح حاجب الريح في السيارات الواقي الذي يقي السائق من الريح معدات و أدوات لإصلاح حاجب الرياح في السيارات و يوجد في الموقع متجر على الإنترنت يمكن طلب و تسوق و شراء هذه المواد و الأدوات الداخلة في إصلاح حاجب الرياح في السيارات http://www.poly-lite.com- 31-مارس-02 
شركة مور تيك لقطع غيار السيارت 
تقدم الشركة معلومات عن محركات السيارات و القطع و برامج الى المهتمين ببناء محركات السيارات و المتسابقين و لائحة بقطع غيار سيارات الشيفروليت و تعرض قطع غيار للبيع و إعلانات عن السيارات و بعض الروابط الى مواقع تتهم بالسيارات مواقع سيارات http://www.mortec.com- 31-مارس-02 
معدات التحكم بسرعة السيارة 
شركة متخصصة في إنتاج معدات مراقبة سرعة السيارات و نظام تحديد و تصوير خروقات السرعة بالإعتماد على نظام تحديد الموقع الجغرافي و تعتبر هذه التقنية مفيدة جدا الى رجال الشرطة و المرور كما إن الشركة تنتج أيضا نظام الرادار و نظام الإنذار يمكن تحديد السرعة المسموح بها و من ثم ترك نظام مراقبة السرعة يعمل أتوماتكيا http://www.geodesy-gps.co.uk- 31-مارس-02 
مدينة سيارات أوربا 
يقدم الموقع أخبار السيارات الأوربية كل الموديلات و المعلومات عن هذه السيارات و معارض السيارات و رياضة سباقات السيارات و خدمات الصيانة و معلومات و أخبار الدراجات النارية و إعلانات عن السيارات و الدراجات النارية http://uk.motorcity.com/sites/en/index.php3- 31-مارس-02 
موقع أوتو للسيارات 
يقدم الموقع معلومات عن السيارات اليابانية شركات تصنيع محركات السيارات اليابانبة و يعرض أخر أخبار السيارات مع عرض لأهم المعارض العالمية التي تهتم بالسيارات http://auto.ascii24.com/auto24/e/index.html- 31-مارس-02 
صفحة شخصية عن دراجات النارية كاوازاكي موديل زد آر 7 
يعرض المعلومات و المواصفات عن الدراجة النارية موديل زد آر كاوازاكي و المواصفات الفنية عن هذه الدراجات النارية بالإضافة الىمعرض صور مختلفة لهذه الدراجية النارية مع التقارير http://zr-7riders.8m.com- 31-مارس-02 
صفحة شخصية عن الدراجات النارية 
تعرض الصفحة الشخصية هذه معلومات و صور عن الدراجات النارية موديل زد650 ماركة كاوازاكي و الكثير من الداجات القديمة و الكلاسيكية و العديد من وصلات المواقع الأخرى التي تهتم بسباقات السيالاات و الفرق فرق السيارات و الدراجات النارية http://home.westbrabant.net/~rklaauw/- 31-مارس-02 
الموقع الرسمي للدارجات النارية هارلي ديفيدسزن
موقع شركة الدراجات النارية هارلي ديفيدسون و فروعها في العالم شركة هارلي ديفيدسون للدراجات النارية في أمريكا و في كندا شركات هارلي ديفيدسون في أوربا و في ألمانيا و في إيطاليا و هولندا و فرنساو اللوكسمبورج و بريطانيا و فروع شركة هارلي ديفيدسون في بقية دول العالم http://www.harley-davidson.com/selectorshow.asp- 31-مارس-02 
صفحة هنريك لسيارات الفوكس واغن 
صفحةشخصية عن سيارات الفوكس فاجن صور مختلفة و بعض المعلومات و كتالوج عن الإكسسورارات و قطع غيار سيارة الفوكس واغن و صور عن سيارات الفوكس واجين http://homepage.calypso.net/%7eci-17825/- 31-مارس-02 
نادي أمريكا لرياضة السيارات 
الموقع الرسمي لنادي سباق السيارات الإمريكي و يضم النادي أكثر من 6500 عضو و يعتبر منظمة غير تجارية تخص جميع المهتمين في رياضة السيارات و الدراجات النارية و يقيم النادي عدة سباقات في مجال المحترفين و هواة هذه الرياضة و يقدم معلومات عن هذه السباقات و وصلات مفيدة http://www.scca.org- 31-مارس-02 
دار موبار للسيارات 
موقع شخصي متخصص في سيارات موبار يقدم معلومات و روابط الى أهم 100 موقع سيارات موبار في السيارات صور سيارات و قراء السيارات موبار و بعض البرامج المكتوبة من قبل دار موبار للسيارات تصفح صور هذه السيارات و إرسل صور للسيارتك و إضف إعلانك الخاص عن السيارات http://www.moparhouse.com- 31-مارس-02 
موقع سباقات روت كورفيتي 
يعرض الموقع صور و معلومات و أخبار عن معرض سباق سيارت روت 66 المقام في إلينوي في أمريكا أحدث الصور من سباق السيارات هذا و مدرسة تعليم القيادة في المنطقة http://www.corvetteshow.com- 31-مارس-02 
موقع تدريب صناعة السيارات 
يقدم الموقع أخر أخبار و معلومات السيارات و يقدم النصائح حول تدريب السيارات الى الحكومة و مدارس القيادة و شركات تصنيع السيارات و بخصوص صيانة السيارات و روابط المواقع التي تهتم بالسيارات http://automotivetraining-sa.asn.au- 31-مارس-02 
موقع تصميم السيارات 
يعتبر الموقع دليلك الى الحصول على معلومات حول تصميم السيارات و دليل عن إستديوهات تصميم السيارات مدرسة تعليم تصميم السيارات و يقدم الموقع أخر أخبار السيارات و معارض السيارات و شركات تصنيع السيارات و كتب تعليم تصميم السيارات http://www.cardesignnews.com- 31-مارس-02 
تدريب على صيانة و إصلاح السيارات 
تقديم برامج تدريب على إصلاح هياكل السيارات في إستراليا و عبارة مدرسة تقدم تدريب مهني لإصلاح السيارات و تقدم شهادات مهنية للتدريب على إصلاح و صيانة السيارات http://www.schools.ash.org.au/stgeorge/tafe.htm- 31-مارس-02 
إدارة الأمن و السلامة الطرق الوطني 
تابع هذه الإدارة الى وزارة النقل الأمريكية و تقدم الإدارة الأبحاث عن سلامة المرور و أبحاث حوادث المرور و إصدار القوانين الناظمة لأمن و سلامة الطرق http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/rulings/- 31-مارس-02 
الشبكة الهندسية و أبحاث إصابات التصادم و الحوادث 
تهدف الشبكة الى إجراء الأبحاث التي تساهم في منع و معالجة و إعادة تأهيل الإصابات الناتجة عن حوادث تصادم السيارات و حوادث المرور و ذلك للتقليل من نسبة الوفيات و الإعاقات و التقليل من الكلفة الإقتصادية و الخسائر البشرية و هو عن مركز أبحاث على إصابات و حوادث المرور http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/departments/nrd-50/ciren/CIREN.html- 31-مارس-02 
سيارات خاصة للمعاقين 
شركة متخصصة في تصنيع السيارات للأشخاص ذوي الحاجات الخاصة و المعاقين عربات و حافلات مع كرسي نقال جميع المواصفات تناسب الأشخاص المعاقين يمكنك إستعراض مواصفات هذه السيارات و أسعار هذه السيارات http://www.libertymotorco.com- 31-مارس-02 
موقع ويلي أمريكا لدهان السيارات 
موقع متخصص في صيانة و إصلاح هياكل السيارات و متخصصون في قطع غيار السيارات يوجد ورشات تصليح و تجديد قطع السيارات و بالإضافة الى ذلك عرض السيارات القديمة و الهياكل السيارات للبيع http://www.willysamerica.com- 31-مارس-02 
معهد تدريب السيارات 
يقدم المعهد الإستشارات اللازمة في مجال تدريب السيارات و في مجال الصيانة و الإصلاح و تقدم الشركة كافة أنواع التدريب اللازم بخصوص تصليح و صيانة السيارات http://www.autotraining.net- 31-مارس-02 
دليل مواقع سيارات 
يقدم الموقع معلومات متنوعة عن السيارة و عن مواصفات السيارة مع صور السيارات بالإضافة الى مواضيع عن السيارة و دليل لأهم المواقع التي تهتم بالسيارات و قطع غيار السيارات و معدات السيارات http://www.foresight.cc/mgv8/- 31-مارس-02 
دليل سيارات 
من خلال هذا الدليل المختص بالسيارات يمكنك الوصول الى شركات تصنيع و أنتاج السيارات أو البحث عن مواقع السيارات حسب إهتمام الموقع و الموضع مواقع سيارت تهتم بالمحرك و و قطع الغيار و الكتب و مجلات السيارات و المزادات و جميع المواقع التي تهتم بالسيارات http://www.carestoration.com/automo.htm- 31-مارس-02 
موقع مازدا موديل إم إكس 6
يعرض الموقع معلومات و مقالات و مواضيع عن سيارة مازدا إم إكس 6 مع الصور و المواصفات الفنية يمكن للمعجين بهذه السيارة الحصول على كافة المعلومات عنها و يحتوي الموقع وصلات الى بعض المواقع التي تهتم بسيارة مازدا إم إكس 6 و يوجد بعض العروض و المزادات http://www.mazdamx6power.com/- 31-مارس-02 موقع معدات و منتجات أنظمة بخ الوقود 
يقدم الموقع معلومات شاملة عن أنظمة بخ و حقن الوقود في السيارات يقدم صور و المواصفات الفنية لأنظمة بخ وقود السيارات و بعض قطع غيار محرك السيارة http://www.fuelinjectedpower.com- 31-مارس-


----------



## حسن هادي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بعض المصطلحات المحلية وكما تسمى في بعض الدول الخليجية

A- المقصود بها الروكرات (بعض الناس يسمونها العصافير) + السبرنكات ........ وهما المسؤلان عن تحريك البلوف سواء بالانزال او بالصعود ........ والبلف هو المسؤول الاكبر في استمرار حركة المحرك فهو بنزوله يسمح بدخول مزيج الهواء والوقود (بلف الهواء ) هذا من جهة والجهة الاخرى يسمح بخروج الهواء الساخن بعد الانقجار والضغط ( بلف النار) وهو ما سنتجه اليه قريبا في J 

B - غطاء البلوف ...... وهو الغطاء الذي تراه انت خارج المكينة سواء من اليمين او الشمال او من فوق ( حسب المحرك ) ومن اهم وظائف هذا الغطاء هو حبس الزيت من الخروج من فوق . 

C- هذا هو مدخل مزيج الهواء والوقود وهو يأتي عن طريق الثلاجة ( غير موجودة ) . 

D- رأس المحرك ........ ووظيفة الرأس كما ترون تحمل كل هذه القطع ومهمته الكبرى هو تحمل الانفجار والضغط الذي يحصل في الاسفل ولذلك تجد من اشد المعادن قوة وتحملا وثقلا الرأس . 

E- نظام تبريد المحرك ...... فالماء الذي تعبيه في الراديتر يتعمق داخل المحرك ويدور حول غرفة الاحتراق لكي ثم يخرج مرة اخرى ليتم تبريده في الراديتر ثم يرجع مرة اخرى .... وهنا نحب ان نذكر ان الحرارة التي تحدث داخل المحرك من ( الانفجارات) تصل الى 1000 درجة مئوية وتزيد فما بالك في صيفينا الحار وانت جالس بالسيارة وفاتح المكيف !!!!!!!! فالماء كما هو ضروري للبشر فهو ضروري جدا للمحرك . 

F- بلوك المكينة او بعض الناس تسميه السلندر او نصف المكينة .... وهو الجزء الاسفل والذي تحدث فيه حركة البساتم وعمود الكرنك . 

G - وهو الكارتير ....... وهو الذي يتجمع فيه الزيت بعد ايقاف المحرك ...... فأنت عندما تعاير الزيت تعايره من الكارتير ....... ولكن ما الذي يرفع الزيت بعد ان ينزل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهذه مهمة طرمبة الزيت التي ترفع الزيت من الكارتير الى رؤس المكينة ........ وايضا هو الذي توجد فيه فتحتة تصريف الزيت عند تصريفه . 

H- زيت المكينة . 

I - الكام - او عمود التايمن ( التايمنك) ----- وهو من اهم الامور الموجودة بالمحرك وهو المسؤول عن تحريك البلوف التي كما ذكرنا تسمح بادخال الخليط واخراجه بعد الاحتراق ..... ويختلف مكان الكام حسب السيارة .... فالسيارات الامريكية تأتي بكام واحد تحت الثلاجه ( باللسلندر ) ....... اما الياباني والالماني فالكام يأتي في الرأس ( مثل الصورة ) واذا كانت السيارة فيها اكثر من بلفين لكل بستم فسوف تأتي غالبا بكامين وقد تكون بنظام v وعدد اربع بلوف لكل بستم وهنا قد يصل عدد الكامات ل 4 ......... طبعا لعبة المعدلين الكبرى هي الكام فلو كان الكام اكبر قليلا بالطبع سوف يسمح بدخول وقود اكثر واحتراق اكثر ........ ولكن تكمن المشكلة في الامور الاخرى فهل المحرك يتحمل مثل هذا الكام او معطيات هذا الكام تبدأ من كم ؟؟؟؟ لن نسترسل في هذا الموضوع ولكن السؤال ما الذي يحرك الكام ؟ 

الذي يحركه هو ( زنجير ) مربوط بعمود الكرنك ...... فمتى ما دار عمود الكرنك دار الكام معه وهنا تكون حلقه مترابطه بعضها مع بعض ..... البساتم تنزل وترتفع وتحرك عمود الكرنك وعمود الكرنك يحرك التايمن وهو يحرك البلوف التي تسمح بدخول الوقود ....... وان شاء الله نشرحها في طريقة عمل المحرك . 

J- مثل حرف A ولكنه مسؤول عن بلف النار ....... يعني بعد الاحتراق الناتج يخرج عن طريقه . 

K- البواجي ...... واذا احببت ان تعرف مهمتها اكثر ابو الريم "البواجي ............. ودورها في المحرك" 16/12/02 20:48 

L- مخرج هواء الاحتراق ......... فبعد الانفجار ينتج عنه غاز حارق ومن مكوناته اول اكسيد الكربون وهو سام وضار جدا .... يخرج بضغط قوي جدا الى الاكزوز ومن ثم الى الشكمان ..... ولذلك تجد معدن الاكزوز من الثقيل والقوي جدا لكي يتحمل ( الحرارة - والضغط ) ومن اجل اراحة المحرك وخاصة في السيارات التي عليها ضغط يتم تركيب هدرز لكي يريح المحرك اكثر . 

M- البستم ..... ما يحتاج ذكره اكثر من كذا . 

N- اذرعة البساتم ..... 

O- ( بيرنق ) او نهاية البستم ..... وهي الحلقة التي تكون في نهاية الاذرعة لكي تثبت بعمود الكرنك . 

P- عمود الكرنك وهو اصل حركة السيارة ......... وكل ما تراه في الصورة ومن النقاط لكي تحرك هذا العمود الذي بدوره يتصل بالقير من جهه ومن الجهه الاخرى يتصل بالمروحه والدنموا والمكيف والباور .. 

بعد هذه النقاط ارجوا ان تكون اتضحت معالم قد تكون مختفيه عن البعض ........ وهنا سنأتي لشرح الطريقة العمل ........ 

فتحت ( الصورة المتحركه ) ...... نبتدأ بالنقطه الاولى ........ الخليط ...وهو الذي يدخل على المحرك بلون ازرق ......... يتكون هذا الخليط من الوقود ( البنزين ) والهواء ... يتم خلطهما عن طريق نظام حقن الوقود سواء كان عادي ( كاربريوتر 0 او بخاخ ) ومن ثم يتم انزاله للثلاجه ..... التي تأتي تحت او مباشره خلف نظام الحقن . دور الثلاجه هي تقسيم هذا الخليط ...... بحيث يتوزع على البساتم بالتساوي ....... يصل هذا الخليط بعد الثلاجه الى رأس المكينة الذي يحبسه الى ان يأتي دور كل بستم ..... فما ان يرتفع البلف الا وتدخل كمبية من الخليط ( مدروسه ) بعنايه بحيث لا ( تزيد او تنقص ) عن ما هو مطلوب ...... 

بعد ان يدخل الخليط بلون ازرق . يتم غلق بلف الهواء ....... يرجع البستم مرة اخرى للصعود لكي يضغط الخليط .....( لأنه بدون ضغط لن يحدث انفجار ) وبعد ان يضغطه وفي اشد لحظات الضغط يتم اخراج شرارة من البواجي بقوة ( من14000- الى 20000 ) الف فولت ...... عند ذلك يحدث انفجار قوي جدا ( بلون برتقالي ) وبضغط يختلف من سيارة الى اخرى .... ينزل البستم الى الاسفل .... 

بعد ذلك كما ترى في الصورة بعد الاحتراق بتحول اللون الى الاسود ..... يضغطه البستم مرة اخرى بعد ان يقتح بلف النار لكي يخرج مباشرة الى الاكزوز ومن ثم الى خارج السيارة ..... 

هذا الشرح في بستم واحد فقط ...... وكل بستم يتم معه هذا الامر ولكن بتوقيت مختلف لكي يتم تحريك عمود الكرنك بأستمرار ....... ومتى ما زادت عدد السلندرات زادت قوة المحرك لانه بدل من ان يضغط عمود الكرنك بستم واحد صار اثنان وقد يصبح ثلاثة ...... 

هنا لا ننسى ان نذكر عمود التايمن وكيفية اداء دوره في تحريك البلوف ....... ولذلك الان كثير من السيارات واخص ( الالمانية والاوربية عموما واليابانية ) لعبتهم لعبة بلوف ........ فبدل ما يكون هناك بلفين واحد هو واحد نار يكون فيه ثلاث او اربع او خمس ...... وهذه تزيد من تعقيد السيارة ولكن بأداء احسن وبأقتصاد للوقود اكثر .......... 

عموما هذا المحرك وكيفية عمله بكل بساطه وبناء على هذه الحركة الموجودة تتم الاضافات الاخرى من قير ودفرنش ومكيف ونموا وادوات ترفيهيه بالسيارة


----------



## م / محمود (15 ديسمبر 2006)

مشاركة بيسطة اتمنى المنفعة


----------



## حسن هادي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا م /محمود


----------



## حسن هادي (28 ديسمبر 2006)

لغرض تفعيل الموضوع /// وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## حسن هادي (28 ديسمبر 2006)

http://www.autoshop101.com/forms/h09e.pdf
موضوع قصير عسى ان يكون مفيدا


----------



## حسن هادي (9 يناير 2007)

عسى ان تكون الصورة مفيدة


----------



## حسن هادي (9 يناير 2007)

مع فائق الود والتقدير


----------



## حسن هادي (18 يناير 2007)

مع كل الود والاحترام


----------



## حسن هادي (22 يناير 2007)

معلومات عن الوان الاسلاك التي استخدمت
في سيارة افيلون *الالوان اغلب الاحيان متشابهه
في سيارات تويوتا **مفيد لمن يعمل في الصيانة استخدم الرابط اذا كنت تحتاج الموضوع
http://www.commandocaralarms.com/wir.../Toyota/Avalon


----------



## حسن هادي (22 يناير 2007)

http://tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070121/BUSINESS01/101200002
عسى ان تكون مفيدة


----------



## حسن هادي (22 يناير 2007)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601101&sid=auYrwsoV8Dc4
لكل الاعضاء التحية


----------



## حسن هادي (22 يناير 2007)

*Toyota* recalls trucks, SUVS 


عن سيارات تويوتا


----------



## حسن هادي (22 يناير 2007)

*Toyota* Camry remains king of the road 


عن سيارات كامري موضوع تجاري


----------



## حسن هادي (22 يناير 2007)

*Toyota* is conducting a recall to replace steering component 


موضوع جميل يستحق المطالعة


----------



## حسن هادي (22 يناير 2007)

Automobile Engine Sludge, An Epidemic Costing Car Owners Money 

تجارريييييييييييييييييي يعني تجاري


----------



## حسن هادي (22 يناير 2007)

*Toyota* Confirms Designing People Car For Russia, China 



وللصينين نصيب في تويوتا


----------



## حسن هادي (22 يناير 2007)

Ford tie-up possible: *Toyota* 



ان شاء الله بيكون مفيد


----------



## حسن هادي (22 يناير 2007)

*Toyota* Confirms Designing People Car For Russia, China 



هذا الرابط تمت اعادة كتابته كونه يتعلق بالتقنية الروسية والتي لم نشر اليها اعلاه 
مع الود


----------



## اسلام عمارة (7 أبريل 2007)

<LI class=first>*fiat500*

... منفذ الرؤيا العلوي قم بتعديل النقاط الجديده بصوره دقيقه بحيث تاخذ انحناء الخط الدائري لغطاء *محرك* *السياره* ... 
<LI class=first>abobadr.net/3dsmax/tutorials/user/alaa_ahmed/fiat500/fiat500-7.htm 
*آ·* Cached page

*ا;لهاتف المحرك الميكانيكي أگ بريدجند ... *

... خدمة الجوال الميكانيكي او بمكافحه لكم *السياره* او العمل في المنزل. One Call Motor Care is all you need - We come to you نداء من *محرك* ... 
<LI class=first>www.onecallmotorcare.co.uk/arabic.php 
*آ·* 1/14/2007 
*آ·* Cached page

http://7.htm


----------



## الرماح العوالي (8 أبريل 2007)

اخ حسن هادي انا اشكرك جدا على المعلومات التي تقدمها ولا استطيع ان اصفها الا بالذهبية او اكثر 
اخي لدي استفسار بسيط اذا امكن لدي سيارة بي ام دبليو حجم 318 i موديل 91 فيها صوت يشبه الصوت الصادر عندما تكون هناك فتحة كبيرة بين المطارق والصمامات (تكتكة) وتشبه كذلك الصوت الصادر من عمل النوزلات في نظام (full ing) لكن اعلى بقليل اي اسمعها وانا داخل السيارة ارجو ان قد تعرفت على الصوت قمت بفحصها عند المكانيكي فوجدت ان امسافة بين المطارق والصمامات جيدة جدا اي غير كبيرة ولايوجد تأكل في الاجزاء السالفة الذكر ومجرى الزيت الذي يقوم بتزيت الكام شفت جيد ولا يحتوي على انسدادات و وبعد التصنت الدقيق وجدت ان الصوت ينبعث من منطقة بالقرب من مدخل الماء الى المحرك اي من امام المحرك ارجو ان الفكرة قد وصلت والرجاء مساعدتي من فضلك


----------



## msmen83 (8 أبريل 2007)

أرجو من الأعضاء تزويدي بمعلومات عن محول العزم الهيدروليكي , مبدأ عملها - مخططاتها - وكل شيء عنها . رجاء


----------



## حسن هادي (30 مايو 2007)

Online Magazine about 4x4s, Jeeps, SUVs or 4x4 Trucks. Hundreds of articles on 4 Wheeling Parts, Accessories, Pictures, Photos, Reviews, News, Projects, Events, Trails, Competitions, and more. 













Short Cuts4x4Wire - for 4x4, 4WD Truck, & SUV InformationBack Issues Navigation Menu 4x4Wire 4x4 Tech Product Reviews 4x4 Trails Forums Gallery Search | Gallery | Tech | Reviews | Insider | Trails | Forums | Access | Events 
Jeep | Toyota | Mitsubishi | Isuzu | Ford | Kia | Rover 
| Chevy | Dodge | Full Size Trucks | Suzuki | Nissan | IH 


4x4Wire Features

Trail Bites: A 2005 Summer Summary with Chef Mark 
Chef Mark recounts his Summer '05 trips and shares more of his easy to prepare gourmet recipes. Mark is always hanging out with the right people at the right time, and they do it all in style! Read and learn from the master Chef! 
4x4 Tech & Maintenance (cont.)

Toyota Maintenance: Steering Rack - Bushing Replacement 
The steering rack bushings on 1995.5 - 2004 Tacomas are made of rubber and tend to wear out rather quickly, leading to vague or loose steering response. Energy Suspension makes a polyurethane bushing kit which can be modified to fit these vehicles. 

 Rancho RS9000 RCX Remote Control Damping System 
The only problem with your adjustable Rancho 9000X shocks is you are getting tired of getting out of the vehicle every time you want to change the dampening of the shock. Rancho has made a product to pamper us even more, the Rancho RS9000 RCX Remote Control Dampening System. The RCX comes with all the necessary hardware to set up and use the system. 

Toyota Minute Mod: The Tacoma Grey Wire Mod 
Would you like to be able to use your Tacoma's e-locker in other than 4WD Low for those times when you might need a little extra traction at the push of a button without shifting into 4WD. This shows how to bypass the 4WD computer so the e-locker can be used in 2WD or 4WD High. 

 Toyota 3.4L V6 Timing Belt Replacement 
The timing belt found in 1st generation Tacomas, 3rd generation 4Runners, and T-100 Pickups require periodic replacement. Belts on earlier models need to be replaced at 60,000 miles, and newer models at 90,000 miles. The purpose of this article is to point out the many steps that may be omitted in a routine belt change, and to show the use of an aftermarket service tool made by SnapOn and other companies. It loosely follows the format of the Factory Service Manual (FSM) in a step by step manner. 

 Time to Replace the O2 Sensor on your 3rd Gen Toyota?
Is it time to replace the O2 Sensor on your 3rd generation Toyota with the 3.4L V-6 or 2.7L 4 cylinder engine? The trusty "Check Engine" light may not be the best guide to tell you when this is necessary. So how does one know when it's time to replace this rather expensive sensor? 

 Swapping out a NP-249 for a NP-231 Transfer Case
One of the main drawbacks of the '93-95 ZJ version of the NP-249 case is the lack of a low-range lock. 

 CV Axle Replacement on 3rd Generation 4Runners and Tacomas
It's almost inevitable that if an IFS rig is wheeled hard, either a CV boot will split open or the CV joint itself will grenade. Jeff Bathke offers a step-by-step guide with some helpful tips to replacing a CV axle in a 3rd Generation ('96 - '02) 4Runner and a '95.5 - '04 Tacoma. 




4x4Wire Project Vehicle Updates

 Project Black Bean OME Suspension
Bill Morgan recently purchased a Toyota Tacoma to relieve his rockcrawling 4Runner of daily driver duties. Of course, Bill being a gearhead it wasn't long before he started making plans to modify the new truck, dubbed the Blackbean. Bill starts the modifications this month by adding an Old Man Emu suspension for increased ride height and an improved ride. 
Industry Insider

 Colorado Off Road Extreme (C.O.R.E.) Off Road Park 
Colorado Off Road Extreme is an 800-Acre off road park for Trucks, SUVs, and all types of four-wheel drive vehicles. C.O.R.E. offers a legal, private, and controlled place for four-wheeling enthusiasts, including a 1 1/2 Mile Off Road Track, Mud Bogging, Obstacle Course, Tough Truck track, and Rock Crawling. The park will also include the largest Motocross and ATV riding facility in the state of Colorado. 

*| 4X4Wire | Site Index | Links Index | Search 4x4Wire |
| Trail Talk BBS | Events Calendar | Photo Galleries |
| Advertiser's Guide | Information |* *About Us |*
_Please support 4x4Wire by visiting our featured sponsors_ 


Tuff Country


4Wheel Online


Rough Country


4WS.com


SuspensionConnection


JustLiftKits.com

This site and all original materials contained herein are Copyright ? 1999,2000,2001,2002,2003,2004,2005,2006 by OutdoorWire, Inc.. -- All Rights Reserved.
The use of this website, OutdoorWire, or any of its publications or services is subject to the terms of use agreement.
You may link freely to this site, but no further use is allowed without the express written permission of the owner of this material.
All corporate trademarks are the property of their respective owners.
This publication and OutdoorWire, Inc. assume no liability for your use of the material contained within this site.
OutdoorWire, 4x4Wire, SUVWire, JeepWire are all trademarks and publications of OutdoorWire, Inc. 
Current advertisers: Rough Country, Edelbrock, TRDParts4U.com, Tuff Country, SuspensionConnection.com, 4Wheel Online, All Pro Offroad, Marlin Crawler, JustLiftKits.com, 4Wheelers Supply var dc_UnitID = 14;var dc_PublisherID = 1733;var dc_AdLinkColor = 'blue';var dc_adprod='ADL';http://www.4x4wire.com/# span.kLink { border-top: 0px none !important;border-left: 0px none !important;border-right: 0px none !important;border-bottom: 1px solid ;padding : 0px 0px 0.5pt 0px !important;color:blue;background: transparent none;width: auto !important;float: none !important;display:inline !important; } a.kLink { color:blue !important ; border-bottom-style: none;text-decoration: underline;cursor: hand;font-family: verdana;border: 0px none transparent !important;background: transparent none !important;margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding:0px 0px 0px 0px !important;text-transform: none !important;display:inline !important;font-variant:normal;top:0px; right:0px;bottom:0px;left:0px; } a.kLink:link { color:blue !important ; border-bottom-style: none;text-decoration: underline;cursor: hand;font-family: verdana;border: 0px none transparent !important;background: transparent none !important;margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding:0px 0px 0px 0px !important;text-transform: none !important;display:inline !important;font-variant:normal;top:0px; right:0px;bottom:0px;left:0px; } a.kLink:hover { color:blue;text-decoration: underline;cursor: hand;font-family: verdana;border: 0px none transparent !important;background: transparent none !important;margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding:0px 0px 0px 0px !important;text-transform: none !important;display:inline !important;font-variant:normal;top:0px; right:0px;bottom:0px;left:0px; } a.kLink:visited { color:blue;text-decoration: underline;cursor: hand; font-family: verdana;margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding:0px 0px 0px 0px; } .sponsor { font-family: MS Sans Serif, Verdana; color: #AFAFAF;font-size: 9pt; cursor: default; } .konaLayers { azimuth:center;border-collapse:separate;border-spacing:0;caption-side:top;cursor:auto;direction:ltr;elevation:level;empty-cells:show;font-size:medium;font-style:normal;font-variant:normal;font-weight:normal;line-height:normal;list-style-image:none;list-style-positionutside;list-style-type:disc;orphans:2;page-break-inside:auto;pitch-range:50;pitch:medium;position:static;richness:50;right:auto;speak-headernce;speak-numeral:continuous;speak:normal;speech-rate:medium;stress:50;text-align:left;text-indent:0;text-transform:none;visibility:visible;volume:medium;white-space:normal;widows:2;word-spacing:normal; } .konaLayers * { background-attachment:scroll;background-color:transparent;background-image:none;background-position:0% 0%;background-repeat:repeat;border-style: none none none none;border-width: medium medium medium medium;clear:none;color:inherit;*******:normal;counter-increment:none;counter-reset:none;cue-after:none;cue-before:none;float:none;left:auto;letter-spacing:normal;margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px;max-height:none;max-width:none;min-height:0;min-width:0;outline-color:invert;outline-style:none;outline-width:medium;overflow:visible;padding:0px 0px 0px 0px;page-break-after:auto;page-break-before:auto;pause-after:0;pause-before:0;position:static;table-layout:auto;text-decoration:none;top:auto;unicode-bidi:normal;width:auto;z-index:auto; } .konaLayers .konaLayer { position: absolute; top:0px; left:0px; width: 313px; padding: 0px; visibility: hidden; text-align:left; overflow: hidden; } .konaLayers .konaLayer a { font-weight: normal;text-decoration:none;border: 0px none transparent !important;background: transparent none !important;margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding:0px 0px 0px 0px !important;text-transform: none !important;display:inline !important;font-variant:normal;top:0px; right:0px;bottom:0px;left:0px; } .konaLayers .konaLayer a:link { font-weight: normal;text-decoration:none;border: 0px none transparent !important;background: transparent none !important;margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding:0px 0px 0px 0px !important;text-transform: none !important;display:inline !important;font-variant:normal;top:0px; right:0px;bottom:0px;left:0px; } .konaLayers .konaLayer a:hover { font-weight: normal;text-decoration:none;border: 0px none transparent !important;background: transparent none !important;margin: 0px 0px 0px 0px; padding:0px 0px 0px 0px !important;text-transform: none !important;display:inline !important;font-variant:normal;top:0px; right:0px;bottom:0px;left:0px; } .konaLayers .konaLayer b { font-size:inherit; } a.CBL { cursor:default; } a.CBL:link { cursor:default; } a.CBL:hover { cursor:default; } a.CBL:visited { cursor:default; } .konaLayers .CBL .handleTd div { cursor:default; } .konaLayers .konaPlate { cursor : pointer; } .konaLayers .konaPlate .konaBox { background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...a.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/top_box.gif) left top no-repeat;width: 313px; } .konaLayers .konaPlate .konaBottomBox { width: 313px; height: 45px; font-size: 3px; filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/konaImagesRM.mht!http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/box_bottom.png', sizingMethod='scale'); } .konaLayers .konaPlate .konaBottomBox_Right { width: 313px; height: 45px; font-size: 3px; filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/konaImagesRM.mht!http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/box_bottom_right.png', sizingMethod='scale'); } .konaLayers .konaPlate .konaBottomBox_drag { width: 313px; height: 20px; font-size: 3px; filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/konaImagesRM.mht!http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/box_bottom_drag.png', sizingMethod='scale'); } .konaLayers .handleTd { vertical-align: top; width: 196px; } .konaLayers .handleTd div { cursor: move; padding: 0px 0px 0px 33px; font-size: 3px; } .konaLayers .handleTd img { } .konaLayers .frameBarCell { vertical-align: top; padding: 0px 0px 0px 0px; } .konaLayers .frameBarCell_right { vertical-align: top; padding-top: 0px;font-size: 5px; } .konaLayers .frameBar { margin-left: 5px; cursor:auto; } .konaLayers .konaDescDiv { cursor: pointer; padding-top: 2px; } .konaLayers .table02 { margin-left: 9px; font: normal 13px arial; width: 305px; } .konaLayers .table03 { margin-left: 8px; font: normal 13px arial; width: 280px; } .konaLayers .table03_flv02 { margin: 0px 0px 0px 32px; width: 242px; font: normal 13px arial; } .konaLayers .konaLayerTitle { text-align:center; padding-right: 10px; } .konaLayers .konaLayerRMTitle { text-align:left; padding-right: 10px; padding-left: 6px; } .konaLayers .konaLayerTitleText { font: bold 11px tahoma; color: #FFA200 !important; text-decoration: underline;display:block; } .konaLayers .konaLayerTitleText b { font-size : 11px; color: #FFA200; } .konaLayers .konaLayerDesc { padding: 6px 7px 0px 0px; font: normal 11px verdana !important; color: BLACK; text-align: left; } .konaLayers .konaLayerDesc b { font-size : 11px; color: BLACK; } .konaLayers .konaLayerLinks td { padding-top: 8px; } .konaLayers .konaLayerShopLinks td { padding-top: 1px; font-size: 9px; } .konaLayers .site { padding-left: 8px; overflow:hidden; } .konaLayers .site a { color: #666666 !important; font: normal 11px arial !important; text-decoration: underline !important; overflow:hidden; } .konaLayers .site a:hover { color: #FFA200 !important; } .konaLayers .buyNow { text-align: right; width:105px; } .konaLayers .konaLayer img { border: 0px;display:inline; } .konaLayers .imgBanner { padding: 6px 13px 0px 6px; vertical-align: top; width: 51px; text-align: center; } .konaLayers .imgShoppingBanner { padding: 5px 4px 0px 3px; vertical-align: top; width: 51px; text-align: center; } .konaLayers .imgBanner_down { padding: 5px 13px 0px 13px; vertical-align: top; width: 51px; text-align: center; } .konaLayers .top_curve { width: 313px; height: 10px; padding:0px; margin:0px;filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/konaImagesRM.mht!http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/top_curve.png', sizingMethod='image'); } .konaLayers .drop_top_curve { width: 313px; height: 35px;padding:0px; margin:0px;filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/konaImagesRM.mht!http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/drop_top_curve.png', sizingMethod='scale'); } .konaLayers .drop_top_curve_right { width: 313px; height: 35px; padding:0px; margin:0px;filterrogidXImageTransform.Microsoft.AlphaImageLoader(src='mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/konaImagesRM.mht!http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/drop_top_curve_right.png', sizingMethod='scale'); } .konaLayers .konaSearchRow td { padding-top: 2px; } .konaLayers .konaSearchTable { margin-left: 5px; font: normal 13px arial; } .KonaBody { display:inline; } .konaLayers .table02_flv { margin-left: 10px; margin-top: 7px; } .konaLayers .table02_flv02 { margin-left: 34px; width: 234px; margin-top: 7px; } .konaLayers .table02_flv03 { margin-left: 6px;margin-top: 7px; } .konaLayers .konaLayer_flvTD01 { padding: 6px 0px 0px 6px; } .konaLayers .konaLayer_flvTD02 { padding: 5px 0px 0px 6px; } .konaLayers .konaLayer_flvEmbed01 { } .konaLayers .konaLayer_flvEmbed02 { } .konaLayers .konaLayerDesc_nearFLV { font: normal 11px verdana !important; color: BLACK; text-align: left;vertical-align: top; padding: 11px 10px 0px 5px; } .konaLayers .konaLayerDesc_underFLV { font: normal 11px verdana !important; color: BLACK; text-align: left;font: normal 11px/14px verdana !important; vertical-align: top; padding: 2px 0px 0px 6px; } .konaLayers .konaLayerLearnMore { text-align:left; vertical-align: bottom; padding: 0px 0px 1px 14px; } .konaLayers .konaLayerLearnMore02 { vertical-align: top; text-align:right;padding: 0px 0px 0px 12px; } .konaLayers .konaLayerLinks_underFLV td { width: 170px !important; padding-top: 4px; word-wrap:break-word; } .konaLayers .konaLayerLinks_underFLV02 td { padding-top: 7px; word-wrap: break-word; width: 130px !important; } .konaLayers .konaBox_bottom { background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...era.com/javascript/lib/imgs/box_separator.gif) left top no-repeat; width: 313px; height: 10px; font-size: 1px; } .konaLayers .konaBox02 { background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/.../kona.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/box.gif) left top no-repeat; width: 313px; padding-top: 7px; } .konaLayers .konaLayer .konatabs_Search { margin: 0px 0px 0px 16px; width: 280px; padding: 0px; text-align: left; background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...a.kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/tabs_bg.gif) bottom repeat-x; } .konaLayers .konaLayer .konatabs_Table td { padding-right: 4px; } .konaLayers .konaLayer .konatabs_Table div { height: 18px; padding: 0px ; text-align: center; background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/tab_right.gif) bottom right no-repeat; } .konaLayers .konatabs_Table div span { display:block; height: 15px; padding: 3px 7px 0px 9px; text-align: center; background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/....kontera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/tab_left.gif) bottom left no-repeat; color: #808080; font: normal 11px arial; cursor: pointer; } .konaLayers .konaLayer .konatabs_Table div.selected { background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...om/javascript/lib/imgs/tab_selected_right.gif) bottom right no-repeat; cursor: default; } .konaLayers .konatabs_Table div.selected span { background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...com/javascript/lib/imgs/tab_selected_left.gif) bottom left no-repeat; font: bold 11px arial; color: #96BF00; cursor: default; } .konaLayers .konaSearch_Form { margin: 6px 0px 0px 15px; } .konaLayers .konaSearch_Form input { font: normal 11px verdana; color: black; border: 1px solid #7F9DB9; margin-right: 3px;padding-left:2px; } .konaLayers .konaSearch_Form .konaSearchName { font: normal 11px verdana; color: #96BF00; padding-right: 6px; } .konaLayers .konaLayer div.konaSearch_Button { width: 63px; height: 18px; padding: 2px 0px 0px 6px; background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...era.com/javascript/lib/imgs/search_button.gif) left top no-repeat ; color: #808080; font: normal 11px arial; } .konaLayers .konaSearch_Form .konaAsk_Button { font: bold 11px verdana; color: blue; padding-right: 6px;background-color: #d4d0c8;border-style: outset } .konaLayers .konaLayer .konaBox02 td.konaHover * { color: #96BF00; } .konaLayers .konaliveSearch { width: 299px; height: 109px; background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...ntera.com/javascript/lib/imgs/live_search.jpg) left top no-repeat;margin: 4px 0px 0px 7px; color: white; font: normal 12px/18px verdana; letter-spacing: -0.5px; } .konaLayers .konaliveSearch .konaliveText { padding: 43px 7px 10px 54px; vertical-align: top; display:block; } .konaLayers .konaliveSearch_tabs { width: 249px; height: 19px; padding-left: 50px; vertical-align: bottom; background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...m/javascript/lib/imgs/live_search_tabs_bg.gif) left bottom no-repeat; } .konaLayers .konaliveSearch_tabs td { padding-right: 2px; } .konaLayers .konaliveSearch_tabs td div { display: block; height: 19px; padding: 0px; text-align: center; text-decoration: none; background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...com/javascript/lib/imgs/live_search_tab_r.gif) right top no-repeat; } .konaLayers .konaliveSearch_tabs td div span { display: block; height: 16px; padding: 3px 9px 0px 11px; text-align: center; background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...com/javascript/lib/imgs/live_search_tab_l.gif) left top no-repeat; font: normal 10px verdana; letter-spacing: -1px; cursor: pointer;color: #0A616E; } .konaLayers .konaliveSearch_tabs .tabselected { background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...avascript/lib/imgs/live_search_selected_r.gif) right top no-repeat; } .konaLayers .konaliveSearch_tabs .tabselected span { cursor: default;background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/...avascript/lib/imgs/live_search_selected_l.gif) left top no-repeat; height: 16px; padding: 3px 11px 0px 11px; font-weight: bold; } .konaLayers .liveSearch_form { width: 299px;height: 60px;margin: 0px 0px 0px 7px; } .konaLayers .liveSearch_form .konaLineInputTD { position:relative; } .konaMsnInputDiv { position:relative; width: 276px; height:22px; background: url(mhtml:http://kona.kontera.com/javascript/.../javascript/lib/imgs/msn_input_div_lookup.gif) top right no-repeat; text-align: left; } .konaLayers .liveSearch_form .konaLineInputTD input { cursor: default;height: 18px; position: relative; margin-left: 5px; overflow:hidden; border: none; width: 240px; color: #000000; font: normal 12px verdana; /*line-height: 22px;*/ } .konaLayers .liveSearch_form .konaLineInputTD img { position:relative;margin-right: 8px; } .konaLayers .liveSearch_form .liveSearch_link { color: #666666; margin-left:17px; font: normal 10px verdana; text-decoration: underline; }


----------



## حسن هادي (30 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء يمكنكم استخدام الروابط 




































Select MakeAcuraAlfa RomeoAmerican MotorsAston MartinAsunaAudiBMWBentleyBuickCadillacChevyChryslerDaewooDaihatsuDodgeEagleFerrariFiatFordGMCGeoHondaHummerHyundaiInfinitiIsuzuJaguarJeepKiaLamborghiniLand RoverLexusLincolnLotusMGMaseratiMazdaMercedesMercuryMerkurMiniMitsubishiNissanOldsmobileOpelPeugeotPlymouthPontiacPorscheRenaultRolls RoyceSaabSaturnScionSterlingSubaruSuzukiToyotaTriumphVolkswagenVolvoYugo



Select Year



*TOYOTA Wire with Terminals - TOYOTA Junk Yards - TOYOTA Salvage Yards **



*http://www.usedpartslive.com/live/1/year/TOYOTA/model/Wire_with_Terminals/#yearmakemodelpartcitystate*1981 TOYOTA Starlet Wire with Terminals in bakersfield, California* 1981 TOYOTA Starlet Wire with Terminals bakersfield California i need wiring diagram for starlet and /or any pictures of this
NULL *1991 TOYOTA MR2 Wire with Terminals in roslindale, Massachusetts* 1991 TOYOTA MR2 Wire with Terminals roslindale Massachusetts i need a 91 toyota mr2 3sgte turbo engine wire harness.
NULL *2001 TOYOTA MR2 Wire with Terminals in Milwaukee, Wisconsin* 2001 TOYOTA MR2 Wire with Terminals Milwaukee Wisconsin 33504-1420-c1 82161-17520 64411-17100-c0 82111-17720 these are aditional parts that i I am looking for. And possibly the air bag control module that sits behind the radio on the floor.
NULL *1999 TOYOTA Corolla Wire with Terminals in Honolulu, Hawaii* 1999 TOYOTA Corolla Wire with Terminals Honolulu Hawaii Looking for wiring harness for am/fm cassette radio a56409 model# 86120-04090.
NULL *1997 TOYOTA Avalon Wire with Terminals in Monterey Park, California* 1997 TOYOTA Avalon Wire with Terminals Monterey Park California Part to headlight type 9006. Only need adapter that connects to lightbulb. Original was melted due to breakage and heat.
NULL *1993 TOYOTA Tercel Wire with Terminals in Clarksburg, West Virginia* 1993 TOYOTA Tercel Wire with Terminals Clarksburg West Virginia I'm told I need a wiring harness. I'm guessing that's the same as wire and terminals?
NULL *1992 TOYOTA Paseo Wire with Terminals in Bremerton, Washington* 1992 TOYOTA Paseo Wire with Terminals Bremerton Washington Looking for wiring harness for my Toyota Paseo. I am swapping out an automatic transmission for a manual transmission and I need the wiring harness for under the hood.
NULL *1975 TOYOTA Corolla Wire with Terminals in Marysville, California* 1975 TOYOTA Corolla Wire with Terminals Marysville California information on trouble shooting
NULL *1991 TOYOTA MR2 Wire with Terminals in Gilroy, California* 1991 TOYOTA MR2 Wire with Terminals Gilroy California Wiring Harness for tail lights.
Turbo Red *1987 TOYOTA 4runner Wire with Terminals in coeurd'alene, Idaho* 1987 TOYOTA 4runner Wire with Terminals coeurd'alene Idaho looking for good engine compartment wiring harness. i have ac,ps. i also have an 22re motor
NULL *1992 TOYOTA Pickup - 4x4 Wire with Terminals in Lihue, Hawaii* 1992 TOYOTA Pickup - 4x4 Wire with Terminals Lihue Hawaii electrical wiring harness
NULL *1996 TOYOTA Corolla Wire with Terminals in Memphis, Tennessee* 1996 TOYOTA Corolla Wire with Terminals Memphis Tennessee engine wiring harness 4afe ,5 speed
NULL *1990 TOYOTA Celica Wire with Terminals in Anamosa, Iowa* 1990 TOYOTA Celica Wire with Terminals Anamosa Iowa NULL
NULL Used Auto Parts Catalog 



Live Listings



Free Parts Locator Service







Auto Directory© Copyright 2007 *Used Auto Parts Live* All Rights Reserved.


----------



## حسن هادي (30 مايو 2007)

<P>الاخوة الاعزاء يمكنكم استخدام الروابط </P>
<P> </P>
<P> </P>
<P><!--
++RRL
for Customer Care/Service
begin
--><A name=top></A><!-- end --> 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=802 align=center bgColor=#ffffff background=/images/shadow.gif border=0><!-- Header -->
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=top align=left>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=780 align=center border=0>
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TD style="PADDING-LEFT: 7px" vAlign=top align=left background=/images/center_header.gif><A href="http://www.usedpartslive.com/"><IMG height=99 src="http://www.usedpartslive.com/images/logo.gif" width=181 align=top border=0></A></TD>
<TD style="PADDING-TOP: 7px" vAlign=top align=middle width=141 background=/images/design/center_header.gif>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0>
<TBODY>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle><A href="https://www.scanalert.


----------



## fofocom4 (17 يونيو 2009)

thanks for the useful information


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس حسن هادي 

بارك الله في جهدك ..

وجزاك خير الجزاء .. ولكن أين أنت منذ 2007 م.

حفظك الله.


----------



## ابن الملتقى البار (20 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتى


----------



## حسن هادي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

نسأل التوفيق من الله لنا ولكم اخوتي


----------



## mohie (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مفيد جدا ولكنى ارجو تنظيمه


----------

